# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2009



## João Soares (1 Ago 2009 às 00:00)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Santarém.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2009 às 00:45)

Boas noites!

Depois de uma pausa durante 2 dias,por aqui estou novamente de volta.

Céu limpo,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 19.2ºC e 65% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Ago 2009 às 05:32)

Um bom mês de Agosto para todos, e umas boas férias para que for o caso.... 

-----------------

Por aqui o céu já está coberto de nuvens, mas ainda nada de chuva.

O vento sopra fraco.

A temperatura está nos 15.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 08:24)

Bom dia.
Acabo agora de acordar e...!!!

Ainda não parou de chover, mas parece que este aguaceiro já está a acalmar...
O céu apresenta-se nublado, chove bem, e está nevoeiro:manhã britânica!
Neste momento sigo com 13.4ºC, 100% de HR, vento fraco de SW e 1017hPa.

Em relação ao resumo d´ontem e os mm de chuva, coloco-os mais daqui a pouco.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 08:50)

Resumo do dia 31/7/2009:

Céu limpo, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Céu Muito nublado a meio da noite.
vento fraco durante a manhã, tornando.-se moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h.

Tºmáx:26.5ºC
Tºmín:9.6ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.7
Rajada máx:36.6km/h
Horas de sol:13.3h


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 09:19)

Neste momento parou de chover e sigo com nevoeiro, céu muito nublado, 16.2ºC e 95% de HR.


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia


Chuva moderada e 16,5ºC por agora.

15,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 09:57)

Céu com algumas abertas e nada de chuva.

Cerca de 100% de HR e 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2009 às 10:28)

Bons dias .

Por aqui o dia apareceu com chuva,mas fraca,o céu está muito nublado.

Actuais 18.4ºC e 88% de HR,mais 0.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 11:14)

Volta agora a chuva moderada, agora com 17.3ºC, 100% de HR, vento fraco de S e 2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 11:28)

A chuva intensificou e a temperatura subiu para os 16.2ºC.
O vento aumentou de velocidade para os 11km/h e rodou para SW, fazendo com que a chuva caia a uma inclinação aproximada de 40º.

Mesmo assim, esta frente fria até agora está a a desiludir-me, uma vez que afinal ainda só choveu 2mm...

Edit(11:30):Chove forte, com visiblidade a menos de 400 metros.
Tº nos 16.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2009 às 11:45)

18,1ºC e mais um pequeno aguaceiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2009 às 11:50)

O sol já vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens,vento fraco a moderado de SW/W.

Actuais 21.7ª e 76% de HR mais 1.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Ago 2009 às 11:57)

Trovoada!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 12:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Trovoada!



Ainda não ouvi nada por aqui. As trovoadas não gostam de Viseu, simplesmente parece que têm medo de nós...

Ainda chove, e incrivelmente, a temperatura desce:15ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Ago 2009 às 12:40)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado com abertas, e neste momento nada de precipitação.

O vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos *20.3ºC*.

Prec. *1.0 mm*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Ago 2009 às 12:46)

Pedro disse:


> Ainda não ouvi nada por aqui. As trovoadas não gostam de Viseu, simplesmente parece que têm medo de nós...
> 
> Ainda chove, e incrivelmente, a temperatura desce:15ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cá estão elas! Parece que caíram na freguesia vizinha de Lamadarcos!


----------



## ACalado (1 Ago 2009 às 12:48)

Boa aqui pela Serra da Lousã céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2009 às 12:54)

Por aqui o sol vai aparecendo de vez em quando,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 23.8ºC e 65% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 12:56)

A chuva parou, o vento a calmou e a Temperatura subiu para os 17.9ºC.

Neste momento, acho que a trovoada aproxima-se, uma vez que tenho muitas falhas de Internet, luz e a televisão perde a ligação muitas vezes...

Será?

O sol ameaça aparecer, mas as nuvens teimam em que ele esteja escondido...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 13:36)

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se maioritariamente nublado, com abertas, em que ocasionalmente o sol espreita.

O vento está fraco de W w a Hr a 93%.
Só peço ao meu querido S. Pedro que me mande mais uns mm de chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 14:04)

Tenho uma acumulação de 5mm=muito pouco...
O céu está quase pouco nublado e o termómetro ronda os 20ºC(19.5ºC).

Desculpem estar a colocar tantas mensagens, mas eu hoje estou uma coisa por demais...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 15:00)

Reporto céu pouco nublado, 20.2ºC e 82% de HR.
O vento sopra moderado de S a SW.

Desde a minha última mensagem ainda não voltou a chover...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2009 às 15:12)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu continua praticamente tudo igual,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 24.3ºC e 56% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 15:34)

Tº nos 20ºC, 80% de HR  e vento forte.

Neste momento, o céu vai ganhando nebulosidade e a terra escuridão...
Vamos ver no que dá...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 15:56)

Pedro disse:


> Temperatura nos 20ºC, 80% de HR  e vento forte.
> 
> Neste momento, o céu vai ganhando nebulosidade e a terra escuridão...
> Vamos ver no que dá...



20 minutos depois, estou desiludido...

Afinal, a nebulosidade de à bocado, era temporária, pois mal postei, começou a dissipar-se.
Parece uma maldição...

Agora o sol, brilha e o céu está pouco nublado...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 16:47)

O céu apresenta-se maioritariamente nublado, estão 20.9ºC, vento moderado a forte de W e 76% de HR.

As minhas esperanças de que hoje chova mais vão-se desvanecendo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2009 às 18:03)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu já vai ficando cada vês mais limpo de nuvens,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 23.9ºC e 47% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.8ºC / 26.2ºC mais 1.0mm de .


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 20:27)

O céu esta tardee apresentou-sse com períodos de céu pouco nublado, por cumulus e cumulunimbus.

Sgora apresenta-se limpo, com 15.9ºC, 74% de HR e vento de E a 14km/h.


----------



## Fil (1 Ago 2009 às 21:57)

Boas, neste momento vento moderado de NW e o céu já se encontra praticamente limpo mas com muitas nuvens a W-NW. A temperatura actual é de 15,8ºC, muito perto já de bater a mínima desta manhã que foi de 15,2ºC. A máxima foi de 20,9ºC. A precipitação do dia ficou-se pelos 3,2 mm.


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2009 às 22:20)

Céu limpo e 16,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

15,9ºC / 23,0ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2009 às 00:02)

A mínima acabou por ficar em 15,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2009 às 01:01)

Boas,céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 15.9ºC e 74% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2009 às 08:14)

Resumo do dia 1/8/2009:

Manhã: Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva moderada a forte.
Neblina matinal.
Vento fraco em geral, com menos de 10km/h.

Tarde:
Céu maioritariamente nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade ao longo desta.
Vento moderado a forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h.

Tºmáx:20.2ºC
Tºmín:9.5ºC
Precipitação(mm):2.7mm
Rajada máxima:43.2km/h


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2009 às 08:45)

Neste momento Viseu tem neblina a nevoeiro, com tendência a dissipar mais logo.

Actualmente estão 12.2ºC, 100% de HR, vento nulo e 1019hPa.

Imagem de satélite mais actual:





A zona de Viseu entre o Caramulo e a Serra da Estrela e o Montemuro e a Lousã temos nevoeiro, tal como uma pequena região a norte, mas na costa não...


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2009 às 10:09)

Bom dia


15,9ºC e o céu parcialmente coberto por nuvens altas.

Mínima de 9,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2009 às 12:15)

Bons dias .

Por aqui o céu tem vindo aumentar de nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.8ºC e 41% de HR.


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2009 às 13:38)

Algumas nuvens e ainda 21,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2009 às 14:16)

Boas tardes.

O céu continua ainda com a passagem de nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 27.4ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2009 às 16:07)

Por aqui continua tudo igual,menos a temperatura .

Actuais 28.7ºC e 29% de HR.


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2009 às 18:13)

Céu parcialmente coberto por nuvens altas e 23,2ºC. Um fresco dia de Verão (o menos quente desde 10 de Junho).

Extremos de hoje:

9,0ºC / 23,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2009 às 18:27)

Por aqui o vento já se vai agitando de W/NW,o céu já mais tapado por nuvens altas .

Actuais 27.1ºC e 36% de HR.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2009 às 19:15)

Por Celeirós, o nosso amigo *João Soares* reportou as seguintes condições meteorológicas:


 11:44 - 21,0ºC e céu pouco nublado.

 14:27 - 25,8ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Ago 2009 às 19:18)

Bragança: 22,0ºC, 31%HR e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Ago 2009 às 21:35)

boa noite eu nao apareci no forum no fim de smana mas vou por o resumo aki em SCD... 

sabado: 
acordamos com aguaceiros moderados acompanhados e nevoeiro. 
durante as pausas dos aguaceiros vinha vento que era moderado. 
de tarde o ceu passou a muito nublado ficando pouco nublado ao fim do dia. 

MAX: 25.4ºC
min: 15.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Ago 2009 às 21:41)

hoje domingo: 

esteve neblina até por volta das 11.30h deixando o ceu nublado por nuvens altas durante praticamente todo o dia.
houve algum vento fraco que durou pouco tempo 
as temperaturas tiveram mais baixas por aqui... 
MAX: 24.3ºC
min: 12.4ºC
actual: 14.8ªC


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2009 às 21:42)

Por Viseu vos reporto 14.4ºC, 85% de HR  e 1017hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2009 às 22:10)

Em Celeirós, perto de Sabrosa, o nosso colega João Soares reporta 17,3 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2009 às 22:11)

Por Celeirós, temperatura máxima de *26,1ºC*. O dia foi marcado por céu, alternando entre pouco e muito nublado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2009 às 22:14)

Boas noites!

Céu pouco nublado,vento vai fraco.

Actuais 20.0ºC e 50% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.4ºC / 29.7ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Ago 2009 às 23:09)

A noite por Bragança segue com 17,0ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2009 às 23:41)

Aqui tenho neste momento 16,5ºC e céu já pouco nublado. A máxima foi de 22,0ºC e a mínima de 9,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Ago 2009 às 23:49)

por aqui tudo calmo, ceu muito nublado e sem vento. 
16.6ºC HR: 88%
press: 1019hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2009 às 00:19)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 18.0ºC e 57% de HR.

O que era bom acabou,férias,amanhã nova vida.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Ago 2009 às 01:26)

Boa Noites!

Depois de ter andado este FDS cá e lá (terras do litoral), mas sem nunca ver o mar , cá estou eu para vos deixar as temperaturas destes 2 primeiros dias deste Agosto, que começou fresco, assim como têm estado este Verão, se é que pode ser chamado assim, mas vamos aguardar).

Dia 1

*Mín. 14.3ºC

Máx. 20.6ºC*

Dia 2

*Mín. 10.9ºC

Máx. 22.4ºC*

Registei *1mm* de  no dia 1.

-----------------

Por agora o céu está com nuvens altas e o vento sopra fraco.

Temp.*14.3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2009 às 01:52)

Por Celeirós, Sabrosa, às 00:45 estavam *14,7ºC* de temperatura!


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2009 às 07:42)

bons dias

por aqui está ceu limpo  o sol a brilhar.
a noite foi bem fresca. 
min: 10.6ºC
actual: 13.9ºC HR:64%
press: 1018hPa


----------



## Brigantia (3 Ago 2009 às 10:58)

Boas, hoje mínima de 11,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2009 às 11:48)

Por Celeirós, temperatura mínima de *12,7ºC*!

Actualmente, por lá, estão 21,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2009 às 12:03)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e 22,8ºC.

Mínima de 12,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2009 às 12:27)

Boas tardes !

Céu com algumas nuvens altas de pouca espessura,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.4ºC e 27% de HR.

Hoje o ambiente já vai aquecer mais um bocadinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2009 às 14:29)

Por aqui continua o céu com algumas altas,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 30.7ºC e 23% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 14:57)

Boas tardes.

Resumo do dia 2/8/2009:

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, reduzindo minimamente ao final da tarde.
Aparecimento de _cumulus_ e _stratocumulus_, durante a amanhã, dissipando-se ao longo do dia.
Vento fraco, por vezes moderado durante a tarde, com rajadas naordem doa 25 a 30km/h.

Tºmáx:21.5ºC
Tºmín:9.5ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:28.8km/h
Horas de sol:6.7h


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 15:26)

Estão 26.4ºC, 35% de HR, 1015hPa e vento fraco de N.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 16:17)

Sigo agora com 27.1ºC, 1014.5hPa, 27% de HR e vento nulo.

Hoje o calor regressou, apesar de ser ainda um pouco fraco...


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2009 às 18:00)

boas tardes 

porui o dia manteve-se geralmente nublado por nuvens altas 
de tarde levantou-se vento fraco de W que ainda dura neste momento 
as temperaturas subam um pouco 
MAX: 26.2ºC
actual: 25.0ºC HR: 63%
pess: 1016 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2009 às 20:47)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui hoje o ambiente de tarde já foi de .

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de W.

Actuais 26.2ºC e 41% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.8ºC / 33.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 21:34)

Depois duma tarde de nuvens altas e de uma máxima de 26.8ºC, eis-me de volta...

Actualmene o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas, 20.3ºC, 75% de HR, 1015hPa e vento de W a 8km/h.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 22:11)

Reparei há pouco, que a Viseu chegou já o Outono, uma vez que muitas folhas estão já amarelas, castanhas e vermelhas...

Daqui a alguns dias mostro-vos atravéz de fotso o estado que a vegetação leva...


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Ago 2009 às 22:24)

Boas Noites! Por aqui o céu está com uma fina camada de nuvens altas, o vento vai soprando fraco a moderado e a temperatura está nos 19.3°C. Temperaturas de hoje: Mín. 12.6°C e Máx. 26.5°C.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2009 às 22:36)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, nao ha vento o ceu esta 
nublado por nuvens altas. 
actual: 19.6ºC nada mau


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2009 às 22:42)

Boas noites !

O ambiente lá fora ainda está muito bem composto,actual 23.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2009 às 23:20)

por aqui esta tudo calmo 19.3ºC 

por outro lado na USA esta a ser uma tarde complicada devido 
ás fortes trovoadas e aos tornados...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2009 às 23:27)

Por Celeirós, Sabrosa, Vila Real:

Temperatura Máxima: *27,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2009 às 23:35)

A temperatura continua ainda em alta,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.4ºC e 52% de HR.


----------



## Fil (4 Ago 2009 às 00:41)

Boas, por aqui tenho 19,6ºC e céu limpo. Os extremos do dia foram 12,4ºC / 26,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2009 às 01:58)

Há precisamente 2 horas, o João Soares registava ainda 19,5ºC em Caleirós!


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Ago 2009 às 07:51)

boas 
a noite por aqui foi calma sem vento e nublado por nuvens altas. 
neste monento continua as nuvens altas e a ausencia de vento. 
min: 14.6ºC 
actual: 18.1ºC hr: 90%
press: 1016hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Ago 2009 às 12:03)

Boas Tardes! Isto hoje está um bocado abafado,  pois tem vindo a aumentar a nebulosidade, com um sol muito tímido ou mesmo escondido por detrás das nuvens. Também se vê formação de cummulos e mammatus, hoje o céu apresenta diversos tipos de nuvens


----------



## Lousano (4 Ago 2009 às 12:12)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Tardes! Isto hoje está um bocado abafado,  pois tem vindo a aumentar a nebulosidade, com um sol muito tímido ou mesmo escondido por detrás das nuvens. Também se vê formação de cummulos e mammatus, hoje o céu apresenta diversos tipos de nuvens



Sim, existe um formação a surgir na serra.

O vento e a temperatura são boas para se formarem células.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2009 às 12:31)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu vai com algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco de S.

Actuais 31.2ºC e 37% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2009 às 14:17)

O céu continua com nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 32.8ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 16:54)

Boas tardes.

Resumo do dia 3/8/2009:
Céu em geral nublado por nuvens altas, temporariamewnte pouco nublado durante a tarde.
Vento em geral fraco, na ordem dos 10km/h, por vezes moderado de W a 30km/h.

Tºmáx:26.8ºC
Tºmín:10.5ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máxima:32.4km/h
Horas de sol:11.4h


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Ago 2009 às 18:15)

boas tardes

neste momento o ceu encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens altas. 
hoje nao houve vento esta abafado, a humidade bastante alta. 

max: 26.9ºC 
actual: 26.2 HR: 83%
press 1015hPa


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 18:53)

No dia de hoje o céu esteve muito nublado por nuvens altas, mas também não faltaram nuvens médias, especialmente altocumulus durante a tarde.
Ou seja, a previsão do IM estev complectamente errada, no que toca à ,manhã, mas no que toca à tarde pode-se considerar plausível, porque nete momento o céu está pouco nublado.

Tenho também a informar que ao longo deste dia também não faltaram cirrus e cirrostratus lenticularis mas também mammatus, bastante frequentes em cirrus e alto cumulus.
Foram também aparecendo algumas cumulus humilis(de bom tempo) ao longo da tarde.

Neste momento, o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias, maioritariamente altocumulus, que na sua maioria "têm" virga e algumas cirrus...
A temperatura está nos 26.3ºC, a Hr por perto dos 85% e o barómetro aponta para os 1016.1hPa.
O vento soprou em geral fraco, tal como agora: 3km/h de S.

desculpa duvidar das tuas condições, ricardop120, mas acho que o céu por Santa Comba Dão estar cheio de nuvens é quase impossível, uma vez que aqui está quase limpo, e olhando de S a W, só se vê céu azul...


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2009 às 18:58)

Céu nublado e 26,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

15,0ºC / 29,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2009 às 19:24)

Boas tardes !.

Hoje já deu para  de tarde.

Céu limpo,vento fraco de W/NW.

Actuais 32.0ºC e 37% de HR.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2009 às 20:44)

Por Celeirós, temperatura mínima de *16,5ºC*.

Actualmente, por lá estão 24,3ºC e o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por Cirrus e Cirrus Undulatus.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 20:49)

Por Viseu o céu apresenta-se maioritariamente limpo, com cumulus humilis, altocumulus virga e cirrus lenticularis.

A descer a Serra do Caramulo estão muitas nuvens, provavelmente pronunciando uma manhã de neblina ou nevoeiro...

Actuais 23.1ºC, 81% de HR e 1014hPa.
O vento neste momento apresenta-se nulo, tal como nas últimas horas.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Ago 2009 às 22:13)

20,9ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Ago 2009 às 22:38)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui depois do céu ter estado muito nublado por nuvens altas e medias, este foi limpando ao longo da tarde, estando agora completamete limpo

O vento sopra na ordem dos 15 km/h de NW.

A temperatura está nos 19.2ºC e 74% de HR.

-----------------

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. 15.4ºC

Máx. 27.2ºC

-----------------

Aqui fica uma foto tirada a meio da tarde de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2009 às 22:40)

Boas noites! 

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo devagar,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 24.0ºC e 57% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.7ºc / 34.6ºc .


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Ago 2009 às 23:17)

na altura em que fiz o comentario havia realmente muitos cirrus e cirrostratus 
que se estendiam entre penacova - mortagua - e a parte sul do concelho de santa comba. 
da minha casa vejo a zonas de: mortagua, luso\buçaco, tabua, carregal do sal, seia.  
não vejo: viseu, tondela, caramulo, nelas ou mangualde. conheço muito bem viseu, sei que ha vistas priveligiadas sobre toda a parte de tondela, carregal, nelas, santa comba principamente na zona ind. coimbroes e na parte do palacio... 
na altura que comentei estava mt nublabo... vou começar a por imagens para nao haver duvidas.   [/COLOR][/COLOR]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]

neste momento está encoberto, provavelmente nevoeiro ou neblina, 
levantou-s uma pequena briza de NW. 

actual: 21.1ºC HR 92%
press: 1016hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2009 às 23:49)

Neste momento o vento parou mesmo,nada se mexe lá fora .

Actuais 22.0ºC e 64% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2009 às 07:51)

boas 

por aqui o dia começou com neblina matinal, sem vento. 
a noite foi mais quentinha...
hoje ninguem se safa desta neblina pela imagem de satelite todo o 
litoral esta com esta neblina. a execção do algarve e alguams zonas do interior...

min:18.0ºC
actual: 19.1ºC HR: 92%
press: 1016hPa


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2009 às 09:02)

ricardop120 disse:


> na altura em que fiz o comentario havia realmente muitos cirrus e cirrostratus
> que se estendiam entre penacova - mortagua - e a parte sul do concelho de santa comba.



E é normal isso acontecer... Muitas vezes o céu está praticamente limpo e em toda a zona da Aguieira existem nuvens, altas e baixas, bem como os característicos nevoeiros. Isto foi só um aparte mas apenas  para dizer que as condições meteorológicas num dia como ontem, marcado por nebulosidade diversa, pode variar bastante num raio de alguns km's


----------



## Brigantia (5 Ago 2009 às 10:57)

Boas,

Hoje mínima de 14,0ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2009 às 12:07)

Olá.

Por aqui a mínima foi de 20,4ºC.

De momento sigo com:
T: 34,2ºC
PA: 1013,3mb/hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2009 às 12:27)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui continua o verão,não a 100% ,mesmo assim está muito bom,não agitem muito,senão fica turvo.

O dia acordou de céu limpo,mas a sul daqui notava-se que havia bastante nevoeiro,vento está fraco de S.

Actuais 29.5ºC e 46% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2009 às 12:32)

*Dave* disse:


> Olá.
> 
> Por aqui a mínima foi de 20,4ºC.
> 
> ...



Olha o desaparecidosejas bem aparecido Dave.

Esta temperatura de 34:2ºc aí pela zona,não está muito alta por acaso .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2009 às 13:29)

Por Celeirós, perto de Sabrosa, o nosso colega João Soares reporta 30,6 ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2009 às 14:29)

Por aqui com o vento moderado de Sul a dar porrada nas minhas persianas da janela do estáminé,a NW vão-se formando algumas nuvens.

Actuais 32.4ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Ago 2009 às 14:51)

Resumo do dia 4/8/2009.
Céu em geral muito nublado por nuvens altas, médias e baixas, temporariamente nublado ao inicio da manhã e  ao final da tarde.
Aparecimento de mammtus em cirrus e altostratus, assim como cumulunimbus, cirrocumulus lenticularis e virga em altostratus.
Neblina matinal.
Vento fraco a moderado de S a W.

Tºmáx:27.2ºC
Tºmín:14.9ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.1
Rajada máxima:32.4km/h
Horas de sol:9.6h

Depois duma manhã de fortenevoeiro, avistam-se agora algumas cumulus humilis e mediocris, especialmente de W a N, mas também muitas cumulus radiatus e cumulunimbus bem majestosas sobre a  Sera da Estrela e da Lousã....
Neste momento estão cerca de 27.1ºC, 60% de HR e brisa leve...
Ouseja, está um dia extremamente agradável...


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Ago 2009 às 15:41)

Por aqui avistam-se algumas nuvens no horizonte, a temperatura está nos 23.6°C e o vento sopra moderado de Oeste.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2009 às 17:51)

boas

por aqui a neblina so levatou por volta das 12h deixando o ceu nublabo  durante prativcamente toda a tarde. 
neste momento o ceu encontra-se limpo em SCD e continua as nuvens pós lados da barragem da aguieira - mortagua.
ha vento fraco mais ou menos desde das 14h 
Max: 26.7ºC
actual: 25.9ºC HR: 60%
press: 1016hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Ago 2009 às 18:04)

Por aqui as nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical já não se avistam praticamente, as nuvens do lado do mar é que começam agora a chegar empurradas pelo vento moderado de ONO, a temperatura está nos 22.9°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2009 às 18:21)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui mais um dia de verão passado,com céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de S/SW.

Actuais 31.6ºC e 29% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.6ºC / 33.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2009 às 18:24)

Hoje, por Celeirós!

Temperatura Máxima: *31,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,4ºC*


Registos durante o dia:


 13:16 - 30,7ºC

 13:23 - 31,0ºC

 13:32 - 28,5ºC (Sabrosa).

 17:05 - 29,4ºC e Céu pouco nublado por Cumulus no horizonte.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Ago 2009 às 18:46)

Começam a surgir nuvens com algum desenvolvimento a sul de Bragança, mas acho que não vai passar disso.


----------



## rozzo (5 Ago 2009 às 19:13)

Isso tem todo o ar de ser Cb 
E pelo satélite também me parece!
Mas numa área muito pequena mesmo, e localizada, e será de pouca dura, mas aí está!

PS: até aparece no radar do IM, apesar da distância!


----------



## Brigantia (5 Ago 2009 às 19:18)

Situação actual:


----------



## rozzo (5 Ago 2009 às 19:20)

Pela animação do satélite e radar vai em direcção a Bragança..
Mas é muito pequena, pode rasar, ou pode simplesmente "morrer" num ápice! 
Mas lá que está jeitosa até está!
Boa sorte pessoal do NE, que aqui não se passa nada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2009 às 20:30)

O ambiente lá fora ainda se sente muito quente,céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.6ºC e 52% de HR.

Com 3 dias seguidos com temperaturas acima dos 30ºC,as casas já aqueceram novamente,AC ligado,senão há noite é que são elas,para .


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Ago 2009 às 20:30)

Por aqui são mesmo as nuvens vindas do lado do mar que marcam presença.





O vento continua moderado de NW.

A temperatura a descer, está nos 19.8ºC e a HR a subir, nos 65%.


----------



## rozzo (5 Ago 2009 às 20:30)

Pois, como era de esperar aquela célula a Sul de Bragança esfumou-se num ápice!


----------



## Brigantia (5 Ago 2009 às 20:39)

rozzo disse:


> Pois, como era de esperar aquela célula a Sul de Bragança esfumou-se num ápice!



Exactamente, aliás eu quando vi o avião que faz a ligação Lisboa - Bragança a chegar a Bragança pelas 19:58 pela mesma rota de sempre, vi logo que não se passava nada de especial...pouco depois esfumou-se tudo, mas valeu pelas belas nuvens.

Neste momento 25,4 e 46%HR.


----------



## martinus (5 Ago 2009 às 21:48)

Olá. Fiz a viagem Braga-Mogadouro entre as 15.45 e as 17.45.
Saída de Braga com céu encoberto, tempo fresco, a ameaçar chuvisco. Ao sair de Braga, abriu e virou para sol e ar mais quente.
Paragem em Mirandela, uns quarenta minutos. Ar quente em Mirandela, como ainda não tinha visto em Braga; alguma brisa mas quente.
O melhor do passeio foi de Macedo de Cavaleiros para Mogadouro. Ao sair de Macedo viam-se nuvens de chuva e trovoada para a zona da Serra de Bornes. Paragem em Chacim, onde vi o primeiro relâmpago. Depois começou a chover, pingas grossas com bastante intensidade, ao mesmo tempo que o sol, já baixo, passava por entre as nuvens, criando belos arcos-íris duplos. Muito bonito. Muitas nuvens no vale do Sabor, depois começou a passar a chuva. Mogadouro agora com uma noite agradável, com uma brisa fresca, mas sem o frio húmido que tem estado nas noites de Braga. De tarde esteve quente por aqui, segundo dizem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2009 às 22:15)

Boas noites!

Por aqui a noite está a ser mais fresca com entrada de ar mais humido,bem bom.

Actuais 21.8ºC e 67% de HR,vento moderado de W.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Ago 2009 às 22:17)

martinus disse:


> Olá. Fiz a viagem Braga-Mogadouro entre as 15.45 e as 17.45.
> Saída de Braga com céu encoberto, tempo fresco, a ameaçar chuvisco. Ao sair de Braga, abriu e virou para sol e ar mais quente.
> Paragem em Mirandela, uns quarenta minutos. Ar quente em Mirandela, como ainda não tinha visto em Braga; alguma brisa mas quente.
> O melhor do passeio foi de Macedo de Cavaleiros para Mogadouro. Ao sair de Macedo viam-se nuvens de chuva e trovoada para a zona da Serra de Bornes. Paragem em Chacim, onde vi o primeiro relâmpago. Depois começou a chover, pingas grossas com bastante intensidade, ao mesmo tempo que o sol, já baixo, passava por entre as nuvens, criando belos arcos-íris duplos. Muito bonito. Muitas nuvens no vale do Sabor, depois começou a passar a chuva. Mogadouro agora com uma noite agradável, com uma brisa fresca, mas sem o frio húmido que tem estado nas noites de Braga. De tarde esteve quente por aqui, segundo dizem.




E fotos?! O pessoal agradece


Por Bragança 23,0ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2009 às 22:45)

Boas,

Por aqui está um nada mais fresco...

T: 23,5ºC
PA: 1013,2mb/hPa

Tmáx: 37,9ºC


abraço


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2009 às 22:45)

tudo calmo por aqui. ceu limpo, ausencia de vento. 
continuam as nuvens baixas  pos lados da  barragem aguieira, tabua...
actual: 20.2ºC


----------



## Fil (5 Ago 2009 às 22:50)

Boas. Aqui estão 22,3ºC e céu pouco nublado com vento fraco de NW. Os extremos do dia foram 15,6ºC / 29,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2009 às 23:37)

O vento já acalmou bastante,céu limpo.

Actuais 20.8ºC e 71% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Ago 2009 às 00:48)

Por aqui o céu já está limpo, o vento está mais calmo, soprando agora fraco de W. A temperatura está nos 16.9°C e a HR nos 75%. Temperaturas de hoje: Mín. 15.9°C e Máx. 26.5°C.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Ago 2009 às 07:48)

bom dia 
por aqui a noite foi calma sem vento e amena. neste momento está nevoeiro
e sem vento. vai caindo aqueles chuviscos muito fraquinhos do nevoeio...  
min: 16.2ºC
actual: 18.1ºC HR: 92%
press: 1017hPa


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2009 às 09:06)

*Dave* disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui está um nada mais fresco...
> 
> ...



Olá *Dave*! Desculpa lá estar a incomodar, mas estás com algum problema no sensor? Eu sei que a tua zona é normalmente quente, mas esse valor para o dia de ontem parece-me excessivamente alto 

Abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2009 às 12:50)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas e médias,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 30.0ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2009 às 14:38)

O céu continua com algumas nuvens altas e médias,vento fraco a moderado de SW/W.

Actuais 31.5ºC e 25% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2009 às 16:49)

Brigantia disse:


> Situação actual:



Ontem imagens como estas foram muito frequentes em Vieu, e muitas vezes associadas a mammatus e lenticularis...

Resumo do dia 5/8/2009:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado durante a tarde, e até parte da noite.
Observação de mammatus em cirrus e lenticularis em cirrosstratus.
Aparecimento abundante de cumulunimbus muito grandes e imponentes...
Nevoeiro matinal.
Vento em geral fraco, na ordem dois 10km/h, por vezes moderado a forte, com rajadas a 30km/h.

Tºmáx:26.5ºC
Tºmín:15.1ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.1
Rajada máxima:36.1km/h
Horas de sol:13.1h


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2009 às 17:20)

Condições actuais:

Condição atmosférica:Céu pouco nublado por cumulus humilis e radiatus, cirrus e cirrostratus lenticularis, e algumas cumulunimbus pequenas.
Temperatura:24.1ºC
Humidade relativa:53%
Pressão atmosférica:107.3hPa
Vento:3km/h de W
Ponto de orvalho:14.9ºC
Visibilidade(km):Ilimitada

Durante a manhã o céu apreseuntou-se muito nublado, com aparecimento ocasional de mammatus,nevoeiro e chuvis  até meio da manhã(10:00h)...


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Ago 2009 às 17:41)

boas

por aqui o nevoeiro, que passou a neblina durou ate as 12h mais ou menos 
ficando o ceu nublado ate as 15.30. desde então o ceu esta limpo 
com algumas nuvens altas muito pequenas e dispersas. 
o vento esta fraco desde o incio da tarde o dia nao foi muito quente por aqui,
porque o vento é fresco de W. 

max: 23.7ºC
actual: 22.1ºC HR: 59%
press: 1017hPa


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2009 às 17:59)

Por Viseu registo 23.5ºC, 50% de Hr e vento nulo.

Até logo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2009 às 20:02)

Boas tardes !

Por causa da volta de portugal em bicicleta,onde terminou hoje a 2ª etapa em C.Branco,já deu para chegar mais tarde .

Céu limpo,vento moderado a forte de W/NW,com as temperaturas a descer para o fresco,bem bom.

Actuais 24.7ºC e 32% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.3ºC / 32.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2009 às 20:16)

A tarde foi amena, amas agora já cheira a fresco, que pronuncia uma noite fria...
A tipica castaca de stratua que desce pela Serra do Caramulo, concerteza pronuncia uma manhã de nevoeiro ou neblina.

Actuais 19.9ºC, 1018.1hPa(a descer), 82% de HR(ao longo da tarde, desde a minha última mensagem, subiu mais de 30%!!!) e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Ago 2009 às 20:45)

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo e a noite também promete ser fresca, pois a temperatura vai descendo, e já vai nos *16.3°C*, alida ao vento que sopra na ordem dos 15 km/h de NW. A HR está nos 61%.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Ago 2009 às 21:50)

boas por aqui esta tudo calmo. o vento agora e nulo e o ceu esta limpo.
actual: 17.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2009 às 22:00)

Céu limpo,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 19.9ºC e 47% de HR.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Ago 2009 às 22:02)

19,3ºC, 54%HR e céu limpo.


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2009 às 22:09)

Brigantia disse:


> 19,3ºC, 54%HR e céu limpo.



Este verão tem sido mais quente que o habitual em Bragança ou nem por isso?


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2009 às 23:04)

Celeirós:

Temperatura Máxima: *29,5ºC*


Registos de Hoje:


 14:52 - 28,8ºC

 23:04 - 17,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2009 às 23:30)

O vento vai resfrescando o ambiente lá fora e já agora a casa no interior .

Actuais 18.0ºC e 56% de HR.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2009 às 01:06)

Por Lapa, Viseu, onde se encontra o André, temperatura actual de 12ºC e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Ago 2009 às 02:05)

Por aqui o céu está limpo, com um luar espectacular, o vento sopra fraco de NW. A temperatura está nos *14.4°C* e HR nos *81%*. Temperaturas 06/08: Mín. *14.4°C* e Máx. *22.7°C*.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Ago 2009 às 07:45)

bom dia 
por aqui o neveiro chegou por volta das 23.30h de ontem até agora.
tem sido um nevoeiro cerrado companhado por aquele chuvisco muito 
muito fraquinho proprio do nevoeiro. 
a noite foi mais fresca por aqui com ausencia de vento. 
min: 15.5ºC
actual: 15.8ºC HR: 94%
press: 1019hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Ago 2009 às 11:31)

Bom dia! Por aqui as nuvens altas fazem com que o sol brilhe a meio gás, o vento sopra fraco (13 km/h de W) e a temperatura está nos *20.2°C*.


----------



## João Soares (7 Ago 2009 às 12:03)

Bom dia!! 

Por Celeirós - Sabrosa a temperatura Mínima registada foi de *13,4ºC*!

As 8h registava *15,6ºC*

---------------------------

Obrigado ao Daniel e ao Gil por terem postados os dados no fórum


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2009 às 12:35)

Boas tardes !

Pelo céus aqui pela zona vão passando algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco de S.

Actuais 27.9ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2009 às 14:35)

Nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.3ºC e 22% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2009 às 19:55)

Boas tardes!

Mais um dia de verão passado sem grandes sobressaltos .

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.8ºC e 32% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.3ºC / 31.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2009 às 22:04)

O pessoal do interior fugiu tudo para a praia .

Tudo calmo por aqui com vento fraco.

Actuais 20.7ºC e 46% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2009 às 23:34)

Noite de luar,vento agora mais fraco.

Actuais 18.3ºC e 57% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Ago 2009 às 00:20)

BOAS NOITES

o nevoero de manhã por aqui só levantou por volta das 11.40h 
deixando o ceu limpo temporariamente pouco nublado por nuvens altas dispersas. o dia pareceu uma fotocopia do anterior 
hove algum vento fraco durante a tarde mas durou pouco. 
neste momento esta a instalar-se outra vez o nevoeiro com 
ausencia de vento. 

Max:23.7ºC 
actual: 17.4C HR: 75%
press: 1020 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 08:11)

Resumo do dia 6/8/2009:

Céu em geral pouco nublado, temporariamente nublado durante a tarde.
Neblina matinal.
Vento em geral fraco, temporariamente moderado ao longo da tarde, com rajadas na ordem dos 20km/h.

Tºmáx:23.4ºC
Tºmín:13.6ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máxima:28.8km/h
Horas  de sol:11.6h


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 09:02)

OI.
bom dia.

Neste momento o leve nevoeiro dissipou já, estando agora o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas como cirrus e cirrrostratus e por altocumulus.

Estão cerca de 16.7ºC e 92% de HR.
o barómetro aponta para os 1016hPa e o vento sopra fraco de NE a 2km/h.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 09:58)

Resumo do dia 7/8/2009:

Céu muito nublado até meio da manhã.
Céu pouco nublado a partir do meio da manhã, com períodos de céu limpo.
Neblina matinal.
Vento em geral fraco de W, na ordem dos 10km/h, temporariamente moderado a forte, com rajadas perto dos 30km/h.

Tºmáx:24.7ºC
Tºmín:12.7ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máxima:28.8km/h
Horas de sol:9.9h


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 10:31)

Condições actuais:

Condição atmosférica:Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas
Temperatura:18.8ºC
Humidade relativa:80%
Vento:nulo
Pressão atmosférica:1016.1hPa
Visibilidade(km):ilimitada


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Ago 2009 às 10:33)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 17.1ºC

Sigo com 21.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 10:36)

João Ferreira disse:


> Olá
> 
> Hoje registei uma mínima de 17.1ºC
> 
> Sigo com 21.0ºC



De onde reportas?


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Ago 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia!  Por aqui o céu está com muitas nuvens altas, o vento está muito calmo hoje, sopra fraco (2 km/h de O), a temperatura está nos *18.6°C*. Ontem as temperaturas foram: Mín. *13.3°C* e Máx. *24.0°C *.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 11:26)

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias(cirrus, cirrostratus e altocumulus), com muita nebulosidade e bem negra a vir contra mim, de Norte...

Estão actualmente 18.6ºC, 75% de HR evento fraco a 10km/h de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2009 às 11:49)

Extremos de Ontem, em Lapa, Viseu:

Temperatura Máxima: *26,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,5ºC*


Hoje:


 2:35 - 12,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2009 às 11:52)

Pedro disse:


> De onde reportas?



Alguns membros reportam a localização na assinatura. 

Devias prestar mais atenção a alguns pormenores como esse. 

No entanto, o *João Ferreira* enganou-se e utilizou o tópico errado para a postagem dos dados.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 12:51)

A chuva não quer nada comigo, e hoje nem sequer as nuvens...Já estou a ver que vou chegar ao fim do mês só com 2.8mm!!!!

Neste momento estão 20.9ºC, céu pouco nublado e 65% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2009 às 13:51)

Boas tardes !

Depois de uma manhã em banhos e trabalhar para o bronze e fazer uma limpeza local aos olhos por aqui estou de volta.

Pelos céus aqui da zona,vão passando algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco de E.

Dados actuais 28.2ºC e 40% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Ago 2009 às 14:33)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui o céu com muitas nuvens altas e o aparecimento evidente de cummulos fazem parecer estar mais do que os actuais 25.0°C. O que vai ajudando é a brisa que vai correndo. Vamos ver como a tarde desenvolve.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 14:39)

Por Viseu instalou-se a instabilidade, uma vez que tenho uma mistura enorme de nuvens, e já ouvi trovões...

Neste momento o céu está nublado por cirrus, cirrostratus, altocumulus, cumulus, ums cumulunimbus e stratocumulus...
Actuais 23.9ºC, 45% de HR, vento fraco de E a 6km/h e 1012.1hPa.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Ago 2009 às 14:52)

parece que vai haver festa..

nas zonas que assinalei parece haver formações de pequenas células...


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Ago 2009 às 14:56)

boas 
por o nevoeiro que se intalou durante a noite dissipou-se por volta das 8.30h
deixando o ceu nublado por nuvens altas e algumas a crescer verticalmente
pos lados da serra da estrela. 
neste momento esta a levantar-se vento fraco de N.
MIN: 15.5
actual: 26.4ºC HR: 46%
press: 1013hPa





nota:
mais para a tardinha reporto a partir de gouveia


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 15:10)

Brunomc disse:


> parece que vai haver festa..
> 
> nas zonas que assinalei parece haver formações de pequenas células...



Que seja...

Está agora vento moderado de N a 21km/h, 25.4ºC e 47% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2009 às 15:59)

O céu por aqui já se vão instalando algumas nuvens de formação e altas ,vento muito fraco.

Dados actuais 29.9ºC,pressão 1013 hpa e 31% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 16:13)

Neste momento há já muitas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, como cumulunimbus e cumulus...

Actuais 23.5ºC, 48% de HR e 1011.5hPa. 

Eis algumas imagens:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2009 às 17:36)

Céu pouco nublado,nuvens de formação já se piraram só altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.7ºc e 26% de HR.

Até logo,vou-me deslocar até Idanha-a-Nova,tenho por lá um jantar prometido.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 17:49)

Os quadrantes W e S estão completamente nublado, contrastando com os outros 2, que apresentam céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e por cumulus e cumulunimbus...

Actuais 24.2ºC, 59% de Hr e 1011.1hPa.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de N a W, com rajadas na ordem dos 20 a 25km/h.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (8 Ago 2009 às 17:58)

A Norte e Nordeste da Covilhã crescem, literalmente, os motivos de interesse.


----------



## Fil (8 Ago 2009 às 18:10)

Boas, por aqui estão 26,1ºC e de vem em quando ouvem-se uns trovões ao longe, provavelmente a norte onde parece haver bastante desenvolvimento:





O céu está com bom aspecto:


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 20:24)

Fil disse:


> O céu está com bom aspecto:



És um sortudo, Dan.......

Por cá isso já passou, estandoa gora o céu pouquíssimo nublado por cumulus, cumulunimbus e altocumulus...

Actuais 20.2ºC, 74% de HR e 1011.9hPa.
Neste momento o vento sopra fraco de NW a 2km/h.

Achas que a manhã esse belíssimo cenário possa regressar a mim???


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Ago 2009 às 21:11)

Por aqui muitas nuvens durante a tarde, mas ainda nao foi desta que houve animação. Agora o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco e o agradaveis 19.5°C de temperatura.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Ago 2009 às 21:17)

boas
por Gouveia o céu esta pouco nublado mas na serra
 não tenho a certeza mas acho que está a trovejar, 
vejo clarões por cima dos pinheiros, a minha casa aqui eu 
não consigo visualizar o cume da serra. 
durante a viagem vi umas formações interessantes:













neste momento não há vento e o tempo está ameno 
actual:24.2ºC HR:  64%


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 21:44)

Actualmente estão cerca de 18ºC(???), 79% de HR e 1013hPa.

O vento sopra agora nulo, mas até há pouco, soprava de N a 10km/h.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (8 Ago 2009 às 22:03)

ricardop120 disse:


> por gouveia o ceu esta pouco nublado mas na serra
> nao tenho a certesa mas acho que esta a trovejar,
> vejo claroes por cima dos pinheiros, a minha casa aqui eu
> nao consigo vsualizar o cume da serra



A acção está bem a leste da Serra da Estrela, sendo bem visível deste lado da montanha.

Neste momento, a instabilidade é visível ao longe, a partir da Covilhã, com frequentes e bem visíveis descargas eléctricas, mas já em território espanhol. Embora me pareça que esteja a afectar parcialmente as zonas fronteiriças de concelhos como o Sabugal. Aparentemente, pelas imagens de satélite e radar, estará em deslocamento para Norte.

Pela Covilhã deixou apenas uns pingos por volta das 19h.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2009 às 00:33)

Por Viseu o céu está pouco nublado por Fractus e altocumulus.

Actuais 15.2ºc e 95% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 02:12)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.7ºC e 64% de HR.

Temperaturas do dia 8/8/09  13.7ºC / 31.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2009 às 10:28)

Bom dia.

Hoje vou primeiro colocar as condições actuais e mais logo coloco então o resumo do dia de ontem...

Depois duma noite estrelada, o céu continua limpo, estão 16.9ºC, 1016.9hPa e 85% de HR.
O vento sopra moderado, agora com 20km/h, mas por vezes forte...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 11:19)

Bons dias ! 

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 27.2ºC e 43% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2009 às 11:50)

Resumo do dia 8/8/2009:

Céu em geral muito nublado por nuvens altas(cirrus e cirrostratus), médias(altocumulus), e baixas(cumulus e cumulunimbus); diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde.
Nevoeiro matinal.
Vento em geral fraco(até 15km/h) a moderado(15 a 25km/h), muitas vezes forte com rajadas na ordem dos 35km/h.

Tºmáx:27.4ºC
Tºmín:11.4ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máxima:36.1km/h
Horas de sol:10.5h

Neste momento o céu começa a encobrir por cumulus, e desenvolvem-se verticalmente, especialmente as que estão sobre a Serra da Estrela, que me breve chegarão a cumulunimbus...


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2009 às 12:30)

boas 
por Gouveia o dia veio com muito sol e calor com ausência de vento:
 neste momento visualizam-se ja 
formações muito interessantes na serra, ja que as previsões sao de trovoadas para toda a semana que vem.
vamos la ver se e assim que acontece... 
actual: 30.1ºC HR: 51%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 13:12)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a W já vão aparcendo nuvens de formação,vento fraco de E.

Dados actuais 30.0ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Ago 2009 às 14:40)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas e também o aparecimento de cumulos.

A temperatura hoje está um pouco mais elevada, nos 27.1ºC.

O vento na ordem dos 15km/h de W.

Fotos tiradas à pouco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 15:02)

Muito sol e .

As nuvens vão sendo cada vez  mais e algumas já são bem grandes,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 32.2ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## Lightning (9 Ago 2009 às 15:25)

Bem, já vi que já cheguei atrasado... 

Ia mesmo agora avisar-vos que pelas imagens de satélite alguma coisa está a crescer para esses lados.

Boas fotos, ac_cernax.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Ago 2009 às 16:47)

Aqui começou agora mesmo a chover bem!! .

Estava na rua e vim para casa já todo molhado .


Sim senhor... que surpresa!


----------



## *Dave* (9 Ago 2009 às 17:00)

Cá está a foto para provar .


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2009 às 17:08)

Bem por aqui não choveu,mas o céu esteve sempre muito nublado por cumulus e cumulunimbus...

Neste momento o sol já brilha e as nuvens começam a dissipar.
Actuais 25.1ºC(35.9ºC a ao sol), 49% de Hr e 1010.5hPa.
O vento sopra fraco de W a 8km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 17:36)

Por aqui continua tudo igual muitas nuvens e mais nada.

Mais para o interior,ai sim,como reporta o nosso amigo Dave,está bastante negro nalgumas zonas junto a Espanha.

Dados actuais 32.6ºC   e 26% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2009 às 17:45)

Por Viseu o céu está já pouco nublado, por cumulus  e cumulunimbus...

Actuais 23.1ºC, 50% de Hr e 1012.9hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 18:41)

Por aqui as nuvens já vão abandonando a zona,mais nublado para o sul e interior,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 31.3ºC e 28% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.6ºC / 33.7ºC.

Para os próximos dias é sempre a bombar dia e de noite  .


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2009 às 18:45)

Por aqui uma cumulus desenvolve-se muito bem, e aproxima-se de E...

ALBIMETEO, que queria dizer com "bombar"?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 18:48)

Pedro disse:


> Por aqui uma cumulus desenvolve-se muito bem, e aproxima-se de E...
> 
> ALBIMETEO, que queria dizer com "bombar"?



Bombar,quer dizer que vêm uns dias quentes .


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2009 às 19:39)

A enorme cumulus congestus evoluíu o suficiente( a meu ver para ser considerada cumulunimbus, mas agora começa a afastar-se...
Actuais 25.2ºC, 55% de HR e 1009.9hPa.


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2009 às 19:40)

*Dave* disse:


> Cá está a foto para provar .



Boa foto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 21:02)

Boas noites .

O ambiente lá fora ainda continua um bafo,apesar de andar a regar o jardim,pouco alterou,vento não há.

Pelo sul ainda é visivél daqui que ainda há por lá uma nuvens bem negras.

Actuais 28.0ºC e 36% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2009 às 22:01)

boas por gouveia o ceu apresentou-se nublado por cumulos e cumulonimbus
mas nao houve nada de especial... nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
a max la foi de 32.8ºC

neste momento ja estou em S. C. Dao
o ceu esta limpo e bastante agradavel.
nao ha vento e a max daqui foi de 30.2ºC
actual: 22.2.C HR: 64%
press: 1011 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 22:54)

Por aqui tudo calmo,céu limpo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 25.1ºC e 49% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Ago 2009 às 23:02)

Boas!

Por aqui ainda está bem quente.
T: 23,8ºC


Só por acaso, *alguém assistiu à trovoada de ontem à noite?
Foi mesmo aqui perto de mim? Relâmpagos bem grandes e bem visíveis.*



Abraço


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Ago 2009 às 23:29)

Boas Noites! Por aqui ainda uns agradáveis 20.5°C, o vento a soprar fraco de NW e 54% de HR, o céu está pouco nublado. Temperaturas: Ontem: Mín. 13.5°C e Máx. 25.6°C. Hoje: 13.5°C e Máx. 27.5°C.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Ago 2009 às 23:34)

Aqui a temperatura está muito estável...

Em cerca de 30min desceu apenas 0,2ºC.

T: *23,6ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 00:40)

Lá vai descendo muito devagarinho.

T: *23,2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2009 às 00:41)

boas
por aqui esta tudo calmo. 
ceu limpo e ausencia de vento.
actual: 20.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2009 às 07:48)

bom dia
por aqui o dia nasceu com ceu limpo. 
o vento sopra fraco a moderado desde as 4h da manha de NE 
a noite foi quentinha...
MIN: 18.7ºC 
actual: 20.1ºC 52% 
press~: 1016 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 12:05)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento calmo.

Sigo com:
T: *26,3ºC*

Nota: de realçar a subida da pressão atmosférica que está agora nos 1015,8mb/hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Ago 2009 às 12:10)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui isto vai aquecendo, já vai nos 28.8°C, o vento mudou de direcção em relação aos últimos dias, passou de NW para agora soprar fraco de NE. O céu está limpo. A mínima até agora foi de 19.0°C, a mais alta desde Junho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2009 às 12:18)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o dia nasceu de céu limpo e continua,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 29.8ºC e 36% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Ago 2009 às 12:29)

A pouco disse que o céu estava limpo, mas do nada já se formaram algumas nuvens significativas de desenvolvimento vertical mesmo aqui por cima. A temperatura está nos 29.2°C


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2009 às 12:43)

Lapa, Viseu:


*08 de Agosto de 2009:*

Temperatura Mínima: *12,1ºC*


 1:25 - 14,5ºC e céu muito nublado.


*09 de Agosto de 2009:*

Temperatura Mínima: *12,8ºC*



Hoje, temperatura mínima de *12,8ºC*. Às 8:44, por lá, estavam 15,1ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado a forte de NE (45º).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2009 às 12:45)

Confirmo daqui ac_cernax,a W da cidade.

A temperatura lá vai subindo,actual 30.4ºC,vento fraco de E.

Para o pessoal que se andava a queixar que nunca mais chegava o verão há porta,hoje vão ter então o .

Olhando para as temperaturas de norte a sul,hoje,junto ao litoral e interior elas pimba  .


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Ago 2009 às 12:48)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Confirmo daqui ac_cernax,a W da cidade.



Cada vez que vou lá fora há cada vez mais...

E cá estão elas...














E o calor também se faz sentir... *30.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2009 às 14:19)

Por aqui continua o aumento das nuvens e ,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 32.3ºC e 27% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 14:23)

Mais um dia quente por estes lados.

T: *30,0ºC*
PA: *1015,2mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 14:26)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui continua o aumento das nuvens



Também eu posso confirmar isso.
De manhã o céu estava limpo, mas agora começou a haver um aumento na quantidade nuvens.

STAY


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Ago 2009 às 14:30)

Por aqui o céu está com muitas nuvens, mas acho que não passará disso, pois estão dispersas.

A temperatura é de *31.0ºC* e o vento sopra fraco de NE.

Mais uma foto tirada à pouco...


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 14:36)

Aqui o sol ficou encoberto por uma nuvem e foi o suficiente para baixar 0,1ºC.

Neste momento:
T: *29,9ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 14:51)

Ela vai descendo!

T: *29,5ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 15:08)

Ora desce.... ora sobe...

T: 29,9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 15:18)

Cá está, a subir novamente.

T: *30,1ºC* (a máxima até ao momento)


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 15:43)

Ela vai trepando pouco a pouco.

T: *30,6ºC*

Noto uma enorme diferença entre o "antes" e o "depois" do meu abrigo meteo  .


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 15:53)

*Dave* disse:


> Ela vai trepando pouco a pouco.
> 
> T: *30,6ºC*
> 
> Noto uma enorme diferença entre o "antes" e o "depois" do meu abrigo meteo  .



Mais uma subida...

T: *30,9ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (10 Ago 2009 às 16:49)

Resumo do dia 9/8/2009:
Céu em geral muito nublado, etmporariamente pouco nublado ou limpo até meio da manhã.
Diminuição gradual da nebulosidade ao longo da tarde, apresentando-s mesmo limpo durante a noite.
Vento em geral moderado a forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 35km/h.
Tºmáx:28.7ºC
Tºmín:14.9ºC
Tºméd:20.8ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máxima:36.5km/h
Horas de sol:10.6h


----------



## Mjhb (10 Ago 2009 às 17:12)

O céu começa a encher-se de nuvens, vindas de E e S, que encobrem já aSerra da Estrela....

Actuais 31.2ºC(), 24% de HR e 1012.4hPa.
Ovento sopra moderado, de SE a 21km/h, por vezes forte,  com rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 35km/h.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Ago 2009 às 18:02)

O céu está parcialmente nublado, agora com nuvens mesmo sobre nós, mas já a dissipar.

A Serra da Estrela já está novamente a ser banhada com sol e as nuvens são cada vez menos...

Até logo!!!


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 18:06)

Por aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos *32ºC*.

O céu mantém-se nublado principalmente no lado este, onde as nuvens são maiores e mais cinzentas.


----------



## Z13 (10 Ago 2009 às 19:05)

Condições actuais no Nordeste:





Z13


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2009 às 19:10)

Boas tardes  !

Mais uma vez as nuvens fugiram todas para lá fronteira na zona da Estramadura,já não é nada que me espante.

Neste momento ainda vão vagueando pelo céu algumas nuvens,vento fraco e .

Dados actuais 33.9ºC e 23% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.4ºC / 35.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2009 às 19:55)

Hoje as nuvens desapareceram mais cedoquase limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.4ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2009 às 20:52)

Por aqui nada se mexe,lá fora o ambiente ainda  ,está instalado para as proximos dias com direito a cama e mesa.

Actuais 29.3ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 20:53)

Por aqui, ainda muito calor.

Sigo com:
T: *28,8ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Ago 2009 às 20:55)

Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco, a temperatura ainda nos 25.5°C. Parece que cheraram as noites de Verão.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 20:55)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Mais uma vez as nuvens fugiram todas



Ia dizer isso agora mesmo.

Aqui o céu ainda estava nublado por volta das 18:30, mas muito rapidamente ficou limpo.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2009 às 21:49)

por aqui o ceu tornou-se nublado por cumulus que 
em nada deram... a temperatura subiu... assim ja é verao
o vento soprou ate ao meio da tarde fraco com algumas rajadas de
moderadas. neste momeno nao há vento. 
a max: 31.4ºC certos
actual: 26.1ºC HR: 57%
press:  1014hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2009 às 22:10)

Por aqui o vento fez uma pausa,céu limpo.

Actuais 28.1ºC e 34% de HR.

Os ACs já vão bombando ar fresco pela casa,para sossego dos moradores pela   noite .


----------



## Fil (10 Ago 2009 às 22:58)

Boas, por aqui tenho 21,5ºC e céu praticamente limpo. A mínima foi de 14,6ºC e a máxima de 27,6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Ago 2009 às 23:16)

Hoje sim, está uma noite de Verão, com céu limpo, vento fraco de N, HR nos 27% e ainda 24.5°C, mesmo a calhar para a Festa da Caneca que se realiza hoje aqui em Cernache do Bonjardim. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 19°C e Máx. 31.8°C


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 23:35)

Por aqui sigo agora com:

T: *25,6ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (10 Ago 2009 às 23:41)

17,2ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2009 às 23:47)

Por hoje fico nos 26.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2009 às 00:20)

por aqui sigo com ceu limpo e ausencia de vento
 assim e que é uma noite de verao para beber umas cervejolas
e pena nao estar de ferias ainda faltam 8 dias... fixe para aqulese que estao de ferias

sigo com 23.1ºC HR: 50%


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2009 às 07:46)

com dia 
por aqui o dia começou com ceu limpo e o sol a brilhar. 
ha uma leve brisa que é quente de SE.
 a minima foi bastante alta 
MIN: 19.8ºC 
actual: 21.9 ºC HR: 45%
press: 1017hHp


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes .

Pronto,e cá cheguei ao meu post Nª 2000.

Por aqui continuação de bom tempo,com muito ,vento moderado de Este.

Actuais 30.7ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Ago 2009 às 13:39)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> *Pronto,e cá cheguei ao meu post Nª 2000*.
> 
> ...



E que venham muitos mais!!
E para comemorar, aproveitando o calor, nada melhor que uma loirinha bem gelada!!


----------



## Lightning (11 Ago 2009 às 13:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Pronto,e cá cheguei ao meu post Nª 2000.



Que venham mais 2000  



mr. phillip disse:


> E para comemorar, aproveitando o calor, nada melhor que uma loirinha bem gelada!!



Mesmo assim o ALBIMETEO ainda está fresco, 30,7ºC não é lá grande coisa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2009 às 14:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> E que venham muitos mais!!
> E para comemorar, aproveitando o calor, nada melhor que uma loirinha bem gelada!!



Muito obrigado .

Essa da lourinha com cabeleira branca,fica para mais logo,há hora do costume .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2009 às 14:18)

Lightning disse:


> Que venham mais 2000
> 
> 
> 
> Mesmo assim o ALBIMETEO ainda está fresco, 30,7ºC não é lá grande coisa



Estava,actual 33.0ºc e 30% de HR.

Pelo céu a W já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens,mas hoje,em menor quantidade.


----------



## Serrano (11 Ago 2009 às 14:19)

Dia quente na Covilhã, embora com um ligeiro vento, registando-se uma temperatura de 34 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Ago 2009 às 14:36)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> Pronto,e cá cheguei ao meu post Nª 2000.



Parabéns *ALBIMETEO*, que venham muitos mais é o que se quer.

-----------

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens (cumulos).

O vento sopra fraco.

Temperatura nos *32.5ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2009 às 17:55)

por aqui o ceu esteve geralmente limpo, temporariamente nublado por 
cumulus a temperatura subiu aida mais esteve muito quente
houve uma pequena brisa durante a tarde que neste momento nao existe. 
MAX: 32.7ºC
actual ainda com: 32.4ºC HR: 51%

parabens ALBIMETEO vou beber uma por ti


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2009 às 18:48)

Boas tardes !

As poucas nuvens que apareceram hoje de tarde,foi só para decorar o céu ,neste momento limpo,vento fraco de Este.

Dados actuais 34.3ºC e 25% de HR.

A máxima de hoje ficou pela mesma medida de ontem .

Temperaturas de hoje 20.6ºC / 35.0ºC.

Aqui pelo estáminé estão 33.2ºc


----------



## Z13 (11 Ago 2009 às 18:52)

Hoje a máxima já foi aos 34ºC

Já aquece................


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2009 às 19:42)

Quando há vento de Este,a esta hora faz sempre uma pausa,para manter a temperatura em pedra e cal para que nada a faça mexer .

Ainda 33.8ºC  sufoco na rua


----------



## Mjhb (11 Ago 2009 às 21:32)

Resumo do dia 10/8/2009:

Céu em geral pouco nublado, temporariamente com períodos de muita nebulosidade durante a tarde.
Vento em geral moderado  forte, com rajadas na ordem 45 a 50km/h, com períodos de vento fraco, na ordem dos 15km/h.

Tºmáx:31.2ºC
Tºmín:16.1ºC
Tºméd:20.9ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máxima:54.1km/h
Horas de sol:11.6h


----------



## Mjhb (11 Ago 2009 às 21:42)

Por cá estão cerca de 25ºC, que é um abafo, para o que a gente está habituada...

A HR está situada nos 45% e o barómetro aponta para os 1013hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2009 às 22:30)

Boas noites !

Por aqui continua tudo calmo sem vento.

Actuais 28.0ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2009 às 23:15)

por aqui esta tudo calmo. ceu limpo corre uma brisa quente
de direçao variavel... 
actual: 25.8ºC
HR: 47%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2009 às 23:42)

Vento continua muito fraco de W/NW.

Actuais 27.7ºC e 37% de HR.

Vou fugir para o fresco,até amanhã .


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2009 às 00:47)

tudo calmo por aqui 
actual: 23.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2009 às 07:52)

bom dia hoje o dia promete muito calor.
esta ceu limpo, durante a noite levantou-se vento fraco de NW. 
a noite foi bem quentinha...
MIN: 21.3ºC
actual: 24.3ºC
HR: 43%
press: 1016 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui hoje está do pior,só se sente ,já fiz uma deslocação a Oleiros em serviço não dá para andar a fazer viagens 

Pelo céu vão aparecendo algumas nuvens diurnas,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 33.3ºC e 32% de HR.

A miníma desta noite foi de 24.0ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 13:09)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens e o vento varia de fraco a muito fraco.

Lá fora:

T: *32,3ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 13:15)

Hoje é um dia daqueles !

Lá fora a temperatura vai nos *32,4ºC*.

É de notar a queda da pressão atmosférica dos *1016,9mb/hPa* (à 4 horas) para *1014,8mb/hPa* (agora).


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Ago 2009 às 13:53)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui o céu está com muitas nuvens e o sol vai-se escondendo por vezes por detrás destas. O vento sopra muito fraco, inferior a 1km/h. A temperatura está nuns quentes *34.0°C*.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 14:23)

Céu nublado com vento muito fraco.

T: *33,6ºC*



*Dave* disse:


> É de notar a queda da pressão atmosférica dos *1016,9mb/hPa* (à 4 horas) para *1014,8mb/hPa* (agora).



Note-se novamente a queda da pressão atmosférica, que baixou para os *1013,2mb/hPa*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2009 às 14:42)

Hoje as nuvens voltarão novamente em força,juntamente com .

Neste momento a NE daqui,parece que está por lá a formar qualquer coisa,visto daqui visualmente  e na imagem de sat,vamos aguadar.

Temperatura,essa,é que mais dói ,actual 35.7ºC e 24% de HR,vento muito fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2009 às 17:09)

Para despachar, porque não tenho muito tempo, vou agora colocara s condições actuais e logo à noite o resumo de ontem:

O céu está muito nublado por cumulus humilis e congestus, estão cerca de 32ºC, depois duma máxima que tocou os 34ºC, 1011.5hPa e 18% de HR.
Ovento sopra em geral fraco, por vezes modeardo de W a E, agora a 20km/H.

Até logo!!!


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 17:32)

Boas,

Por aqui sigo com céu nublado, com abertas.

Lá fora a temperatura está nos *33,8ºC*.


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2009 às 17:42)

Boa tarde a todos! 
Relato neste momento trovoes por Viseu
Parece-me o inicio de uma trovoada seca.
Cumps


----------



## Z13 (12 Ago 2009 às 17:43)

Por aqui aquece... e muito!!

*+35,4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2009 às 18:21)

boas 
por aqui o dia aqueceu bastante. o vento soprou fraco de SW.
o ceu esteve limpo ate ao meio da tarde. actualmente esta a
ficar encoberto por cumulonibus.  vamos ver o que vai dar. 
a max era de 33.6ºC 
actual continua com 33.6ºC HR: 31% 
pess: 1013 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 18:26)

São 6 da tarde e ainda continuo a bater a temperatura máxima!

Sigo com *34,2ºC* e o céu está a apresentar mais abertas.

PA: *1013,1mb/hPa*


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2009 às 18:36)

Bem neste momento já não se ouvem trovoes mas o céu continua muito nublado e esta um ar muito abafado na rua.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2009 às 18:38)

qui vao umas fotos ! 
e esta a ficar fixe


----------



## vitamos (12 Ago 2009 às 18:43)

dahon disse:


> Bem neste momento já não se ouvem trovoes mas o céu continua muito nublado e esta um ar muito abafado na rua.



Curiosa situação isolada, pelos vistos bastante localizada... Não existem descargas detectadas nem pelo IM nem pelo EUCLID, mas a confirmação parece estar mesmo pelas imagens do radar. 







O mais curioso é o facto de ter ocorrido numa altura em que se nota dissipação da nebulosidade presente no interior centro à tarde...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2009 às 19:03)

dahon disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> Relato neste momento trovoes por Viseu
> Parece-me o inicio de uma trovoada seca.
> Cumps



Consegue-se ver esse cúmulo daqui de Paços de Ferreira - é uma "*bigorna* de respeito"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2009 às 19:11)

Boas tardes !

Hoje é que foi,deu para aquecer os mais arregalhados!

Bom,por aqui as nuvens ainda se juntaram em vários quadrantes,mas depressa se zangaram e separam-se,neste momento mesmo em frente aos meus olhos,virado a SE/S,tenho por aqui umas belas nuvens,são capaz de ainda dizer alguma coisa,se tal acontecer eu reporto .

Dados actuais 35.4ºC,sem sol neste momento,mais 24% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 24.0ºC / 37.5ºC.


----------



## Fil (12 Ago 2009 às 19:12)

Bem, por aqui tive hoje a primeira noite tropical desde o verão de 2006 com uma mínima de 20,5ºC. A máxima foi a mais alta do ano com 31,8ºC. Neste momento o céu está com algumas nuvens no céu e um ambiente muito abafado, a temperatura está ainda em 31,4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2009 às 19:32)

as nuvem aqui fugiram todas 
actual: 32.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2009 às 19:36)

Por aqui,já se vê algumas cortinas de agua,mas tudo ao longe...

O sol tambem se escondeu,faz com que dá para aliviar o bafo que ainda está,vento chegou a hora de ele parar.

Actuais 34.7ºC e 25% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Ago 2009 às 20:51)

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens e há ali uma zona em que ainda está bem carregado, vamos ver se chega aqui algo. O vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 28.5°C.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 22:22)

Boas,

Lá fora continua bastante quente e o vento sopra fraco.

Sigo com:
T: *29,6ºC*
PA: *1013,9mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 22:56)

Ainda quentinho....

T: *29,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2009 às 23:00)

Boas noites !

Por aqui o ambiente ainda continua muito ,vento fraco.

Actuais 29.2ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Ago 2009 às 23:29)

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens, o vento sopra fraco de W. Quanto à temperatura, está uma autentica noite de Verão, 26.0°C. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 21.0°C e Máx. 34.8°C (igualada a máxima do ano, do passado dia 21/06).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2009 às 00:01)

Por aqui continua tudo igual e com vento muito fraco de W.

Actuais 29.2ºC e 31% de HR.

Vou-me por ao fresco .


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 00:03)

Por aqui já arrefeceu para os *27,8ºC*.


boa noite


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 00:07)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui continua tudo igual e com vento muito fraco de W.
> 
> Actuais *29.2ºC* e 31% de HR.
> 
> Vou-me por ao fresco .



"Vizinho" para esses lados está um brasa do camandro .


STAY


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2009 às 00:09)

por aqui a esta hora esta quente ceu limpo 
e sem uma unica brisa... 
actual: 25.5ºC 
dentro de casa esta um bafo...


----------



## *Marta* (13 Ago 2009 às 00:46)

Pela Guarda, alguns trovões dispersos.
Nenhuma precipitação até ao momento...


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2009 às 01:00)

*Marta* disse:


> Pela Guarda, alguns trovões dispersos.
> Nenhuma precipitação até ao momento...



Brutal!


----------



## *Marta* (13 Ago 2009 às 01:18)

E agora com chuvinha!!


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2009 às 01:22)

*Marta* disse:


> E agora com chuvinha!!




Calor, trovoadas, chuva....
Muitos forunistas andam doidos para ter isso. LOL


----------



## *Marta* (13 Ago 2009 às 01:28)

Aqui na Guarda, o calor à noite é relativo 
Posso dizer-te que saíres à noite aqui em pleno Agosto sem pelo menos uma manga comprida é suicídio!


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2009 às 01:35)

*Marta* disse:


> Aqui na Guarda, o calor à noite é relativo
> Posso dizer-te que saíres à noite aqui em pleno Agosto sem pelo menos uma manga comprida é suicídio!



Pois há que relembrar que isso é na Serra da Estrela.
Mas de dia teve calor, não?
EDIT: Ainda estão mais de 20ºc aí.


----------



## *Marta* (13 Ago 2009 às 01:37)

Sim. De dia está demasiado calor...
Mas se compararmos, por exemplo, Guarda e Covilhã, a temperatura é díspare. Ainda ontem fui à Covilhã e a diferença é enorme... Então para Castelo Branco... há dias com diferenças de 11/12 graus.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2009 às 07:48)

boas 
por aqui o dia veio com ceu nublado nos lados da serra da estrela...
ja se estao a formar umas nuvens fixes. pela imagem de 
satelite elas estao bem grandes na nossa visinha espanha. 
a minima foi um pouco mais baixa. corre uma leve brisa de N
MIN: 19.8ºC
actual: 20.1ºC HR: 50%
press: 1014hPa


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 08:02)

Mas que céu...

O lado norte-este-oeste, está completamente nublado... já no lado sul-este-oeste, há apenas algumas nuvens a "pintar" o céu.

Sigo com *25,6ºC*, sendo a mínima desta noite *25,2ºC*  o que indica que as nuvens apareceram durante a noite e "aprisionaram" o calor cá em baixo.

PA: *1013,5mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 08:08)

Já é dia, o motor dentro do meu abrigo já retornou ao trabalho, mas não há diferenças ainda:

T: *25,6ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Ago 2009 às 14:02)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui isto está a ficar animado, já se ouve trovoada ao longe e cortinas de chuva, e parece vir para aqui.

A temperatura está nos *34.5ºC*, não se pode andar na rua.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 14:03)

Hoje é de facto um dia muito quente!

Sigo já com *34,1ºC*.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Ago 2009 às 14:06)

Fui agora tirar outra foto e já está assim...





Isto é uma parte, porque não cabe toda numa foto.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (13 Ago 2009 às 14:11)

Depois de um fim-de-semana com ameaças de trovoada, que se esfumaram com uns pingos, o dia de hoje promete pela Covilhã...


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 14:25)

Boas fotos .

Por aqui continua a aquecer:

T: *34,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2009 às 14:28)

Boas Tardes !

Isto hoje por aqui,é só,raios e coriscos a sair da boca para fora ,está insuportavél .

Esta noite as nuvens andaram toda a noite a rondar os céus da zona,fez com que as temperaturas fossem muito altas,miníma 24.9ºC .

De manhã o céu apareceu muito nublado nalgumas zonas a convidar a  a cair mas ela não  apareceu,o bafo continua cá .

Neste momento vão crecendo muitas nuvens de evolução a W,onde já se encontra muito escuro.

Actuais 36.1ºC e 26% de HR,vento fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Ago 2009 às 14:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Neste momento vão crecendo muitas nuvens de evolução a W,onde já se encontra muito escuro.



Devem ser as que eu tenho aqui, pois o sol já deixou de brilhar e os trovões ouvem-se cada vez melhor, e já se vê alguns raios a cair...









Temp. *34.0ºC*

Parece ser uma trovoada de Verão à antiga.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 14:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Neste momento vão crecendo muitas nuvens de evolução a W,onde já se encontra muito escuro.



 Cá estou para confirmar essa situação.

No lado E estão-se a formar umas nuvens muito porreiras também!

abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2009 às 14:47)

Só agora é que fui ver as imagens de sat. e radar do nosso IM...

Isto está melhor do que eu pensava .

Neste momento estou no meio destas nuvens todas,será que é hoje que vou levar com tudo em cima ,o que é que me dizem,pelo menos as que vierem do lado de Espanha,não devem falhar.

Actual 35.6ºC .


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 14:54)

Céu nublado a oeste.
T: 35,1ºC

Foto tirada a este:


----------



## *Marta* (13 Ago 2009 às 15:05)

Por aqui, sol mas com tendência a não durar muito tempo!


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 15:14)

As nuvens aparecem e a temperatura sobe .

T: 35,5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Ago 2009 às 15:23)

Por aqui os bombeiros ja circulam , a trovoada está a fazer das delas. Está uma ventania e só raios a cair, sem chuva por enquanto.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 15:27)

Por aqui a temperatura está a baixar: 35,0ºC


O detector de relâmpagos está "on" já...


----------



## dahon (13 Ago 2009 às 15:31)

Boas! Por Viseu o céu está brutal muito ameaçador e já se começam a ouvir os primeiros trovões.


----------



## *Marta* (13 Ago 2009 às 15:33)

Em Alcains, chove imenso.
Aqui na Guarda, tudo calmo.


----------



## *Marta* (13 Ago 2009 às 15:39)

E tudo muda.
Chove copiosamente...


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2009 às 15:39)

Forte actividade convectiva. O André reportou trovoada em Sernancelhe. O Spiritmind trovoada forte em Gois e Pampilhosa da Serra.
A direcção das células é mais ou menos WSW ou SW.


Animação







Mapa com divisões distritais:


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 15:40)

De facto algo se aproxima o detector já piscou.

T: *34,8ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Ago 2009 às 15:40)

E fotos, há fotos? daqui só vejo os cúmulos congestus a Este e Sudeste, distantes.

Amanhã vou para Castelo Branco espero apanhar alguma animação ainda.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 15:41)

*Dave* disse:


> De facto algo se aproxima *o detector já piscou*.
> 
> T: *34,8ºC*



Mais uma piscadela!

Vou lá fora ver como vai isto.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Ago 2009 às 15:43)

Por aqui os Bombeiros continuam a tocar, mas agora chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 15:45)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui os Bombeiros continuam a tocar, mas agora chove torrencialmente.



E mais tarde um registo vídeo/fotográfico, não é?


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 15:46)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Amanhã vou para Castelo Branco espero apanhar alguma animação ainda.



Amigo, pelos vistos animação vai haver!
Modelos GFS meteopt para Castelo Branco.

T: *34,6ºC*

PS: mais duas piscadelas!


----------



## dahon (13 Ago 2009 às 15:49)

Por Viseu continua tudo bastante ameaçador mas ate agora só o vento aumentou de intensidade de uma forma brusca e com rajadas.

Já agora uma pergunta: Aquela célula a norte da cidade de Viseu o rumo dela qual será? Sul?


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2009 às 16:03)

O meu detector também vai piscando com alguma frequência para uma distância superior a 40 milhas... muito provavelmente é daquela célula a norte de Viseu....


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 16:09)

Fotos em direcção ao conjunto Gardunha, Estrela.

De notar também o aumento na velocidade do vento que agora sopra moderado.
T: *33,9ºC*


----------



## dahon (13 Ago 2009 às 16:12)

Bem por Viseu a trovoada intensificou-se bastante e também já começou a chover.

Uau agora ate estou todo arrepiado um raio caiu aqui nas redondezas e de seguida iniciou um incêndio.... ja se ouve o helicóptero.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 16:15)

Continua a piscar!

Mas por aqui está tudo mais ou menos "estável", ou seja, está tudo a passar em redor.


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2009 às 16:15)

dahon disse:


> Já agora uma pergunta: Aquela célula a norte da cidade de Viseu o rumo dela qual será? Sul?



Essa move-se muito devagar, talvez SW, é quase mais expansão do que movimento. A esta hora já deve estar praticamente a chegar a Viseu alguma coisa


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Ago 2009 às 16:16)

Excelentes fotos Dave. 

Reforço o pedido, quem estiver na zonas visadas e apanhar com estes fenómenos naturais não hesitem em tirar fotografias e partilharem aqui com o pessoal.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 16:18)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Excelentes fotos Dave.



Obrigado .


Bem o cenário está-se a intensificar... 6 piscadelas seguídas!!! E continua.


Pena que ainda não vejo nada..


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 16:23)

Começou a chuviscar.

Lá fora já se conseguem ouvir os trovões ao longe... mas pelo aspecto na coisa, eu não vou ter nada de especial.

A Gardunha está coberta por um nevoeiro de chuva. Ali cai bem!


----------



## dahon (13 Ago 2009 às 16:24)

dahon disse:


> Bem por Viseu a trovoada intensificou-se bastante e também já começou a chover.
> 
> Uau agora ate estou todo arrepiado um raio caiu aqui nas redondezas e de seguida iniciou um incêndio.... ja se ouve o helicóptero.




Que grande treta maquina fotográfica sem bateria .... os bombeiros também já vão para o ataque ao incêndio.
E a trovoada continua a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 16:25)

Vince disse:


>



Quem nos dera que o IM facultasse imagens assim e actualizadas.

Já estive para te dizer isto, mas mais vale tarde do que nunca.

Bom trabalho.


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2009 às 16:26)

Por aqui a frequência dos apitos e piscadelas é cerca de 3/4 por minuto sempre acima das 40 milhas...

claro que não espero por aqui nada...parabéns aos contemplados...

Queremos ver fotos/videos dessas trovoadas...!!


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 16:32)

Por aqui acabei de ouvir um trovão daqueles que vai aumentado a intensidade do som até ficar muito alto!

A chuva está a chegar aqui estou a ver uma cortina de chuva a vir nesta direcção.
Dou-lhe 2min para chegar aqui .


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Ago 2009 às 16:38)

Por aqui tudo mais calmo, céu nublado, mas sem precipitação, o vento sopra muito mais fraco e a trovoada vai-se ouvindo ao longe. Valeu esta pequena tempestade de Verão, infelizmente sem registo fotografico.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 16:44)

Por aqui está-se a preparar um bonito cenário...

Os relâmpagos são frequentes. 

A temperatura está a cair. Já vai nos *31,9ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 16:46)

http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/daviddmmartins/?action=view&current=IMG_3249.flv

Video


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 16:48)

Pelos registos do IM já dá para ver o que se passou por aí:






Veremos o que dá na hora seguinte.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 16:55)

Não entendo...

Sobre a Gardunha, mantém-se uma nuvem enorme, mas em redor apareceram algumas abertas....

Se calhar já não vou ter festa,.....


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 16:59)

Já fui confirmar.

Está tudo a ir para Sul até porque de Norte estão a ficar apenas algumas nuvens com muitas abertas.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 17:12)

O som dos trovões é constante, mas as nuvens vão desaparecendo.

Do mal o menos... está a ficar mais fresquinho: *29,8ºC*


----------



## dahon (13 Ago 2009 às 17:17)

Por Viseu depois de um pequeno período de aparente acalmia eis que volta a intensificar-se tanto a trovoada como a chuva


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2009 às 17:21)

por aqui o ceu esteve ate as 14h limpo e sem vento
deve trovejar bem para viseu... ouço trovoes ao longe e as nuvens 
estao muito bem desenvolvidas estou rodeado por elas mas nao querem nada comgo o vento sopra fraco. 
max: 33.2 que ainda é a actual...
HR: 51%


----------



## Z13 (13 Ago 2009 às 17:39)

Bem animado aí por baixo!!

Por aqui registei *+36,9ºC* ás 16h00.....


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2009 às 17:54)

dahon disse:


> Por Viseu depois de um pequeno período de aparente acalmia eis que volta a intensificar-se tanto a trovoada como a chuva



A célula dessa região é a que mostra agora mais água no satélite/vapor de água e tem um overshooting top bastante alto mais ou menos à vertical de Seia/O.Hospital e nota-se ali um movimento anormal julgo que devido à serra da estrela.


----------



## dahon (13 Ago 2009 às 18:05)

Por Viseu a trovoada acalmou e caiem apenas chuviscos


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2009 às 18:08)

a temperatura subiu repentinamente para 35.3ºC
pus um video das nuvens no youtube
ocorreu uma forte trovoada em gouveia 
segundo familia k la tenho


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2009 às 18:10)

Bastante suspeita esta assinatura do radar, mas pode ser apenas um mancha normal enganadora devido à falta de resolução da imagem de radar.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2009 às 18:13)

Mas vince o que pode ser isso?
Trovoadas?


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2009 às 18:24)

essa imagem de radar mostra uma celula bem desenvolvida. 
provavelmente ha 50% de hipotese de tornado... 
sé parecida com aquelas imagens de radar nos EUA
no video mostra a parte dessas nuvens (sao aquelas que
estao do lado do poste electrico)


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2009 às 18:30)

Eu não estou a afirmar nada, pois não temos imagens de radar para ver isso, estou apenas a dizer que achei um pouco suspeito o movimento da célula no satelite talvez forçado pela serra da Estrela e a forma da mancha do radar, que embora não seja bem um gancho (hook echo) das supercelulas tem semelhanças. Mas pode ser apenas coincidência pois as imagens de radar a que temos acesso tem pouca resolução e intervalo de actualização para ver essas coisas. 

E de qualquer forma, mesmo que fosse uma supercélula (mera hipótese muito especulativa) isso não e sinónimo de tornado, apenas uma minoria de supercelulas geram tornados.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2009 às 18:41)

sim claro e certo
eu tambem so afirmei por ser parecida ...  
neste momento houve-se ao longe trovoes 
agora levantou-se um bocado de vento a temperatura continua nos 35.3ºC


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 18:57)

Pelas imagens de satélite, isto para o centro já esteve bonito, mas vai-se "desfazendo todo".


Por aqui sigo com: *29,5ºC*


----------



## tclor (13 Ago 2009 às 19:09)

Boa tarde, de facto essa mancha valeu uma forte trovoada aqui por Loriga, a qual originou algumas descargas eléctricas e falhas na luz. Levo já 30,4 mm acumulados, 10 dos quais resultantes dessa mesma trovoada e outros 20 de uma outra trovoada registada por volta do meio-dia. A temperatura cifra-se apenas nos 18,3 ºC e o céu, apesar de um pouco mais descarregado, ainda nos vai brindando com alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## cm3pt (13 Ago 2009 às 19:10)

Já agora, alguém me pode informar de algum link para detectores de raios, porque o do nosso IM está em baixo? Conheço o blitzortung.de, mas esse só dá informação dos ultimos 30 minutos, e como tem os detectores mais na Europa Central, só detecta as descargas mais intensas. Se puderem informar, obrigado. Já agora, uma nota de uma pequena surpresa. Nada fazia prever tanta actividade hoje. Se virem as imagens de CAPE e LI do Wetterzentrale ou do Weather Online, não era de esperar tanta actividade.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Ago 2009 às 19:10)

Estive agora a confirmar a imagem do Vince, e de facto em Oliveira do Hospital tem sido uma tarde bastante interessante: Muita trovoada que já provocou um incêndio na zona, vento e chuva intensa entre as 17 e as 18 ~.


----------



## vitamos (13 Ago 2009 às 19:28)

cm3pt disse:


> Já agora, alguém me pode informar de algum link para detectores de raios, porque o do nosso IM está em baixo?



Tens por exemplo este:

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html


----------



## Lightning (13 Ago 2009 às 19:36)

Eu já nem me fio mais nos modelos 

A situação prevista era esta:






E foi o que se viu. 

Parabéns aos contemplados com trovoadas.


----------



## vitamos (13 Ago 2009 às 19:40)

Lightning disse:


> Eu já nem me fio mais nos modelos



A prova que a análise apenas do CAPE e LI é insuficiente neste tipo de fenómenos... Serve apenas por si só de indicador


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2009 às 19:42)

Boas tardes !

Finalmente já ouve animação,com alivío nas temperaturas .

De tarde pelas 15 h 15 m,já tinha saído do meu posto de abservação a caminho do centro da cidade,logo há saida do meu bairro começa a cair gotas grossas e quentes com o bafo do ambiente da rua e dentro do carro,não vos digo nada  acho que fiquei de várias cores durante dez minutos.

Quanto há animação o céu ficou todo nublado aqui pela zona toda a tarde e muita trovoada ao longe e muitas cortinas de aguas por muitos lados.

Neste momento o sol vai aparecendo com o céu menos nublado,vento fraco de W/NW.

Actuais 27.6ºC e 43% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 24.9ºC / 36.6ºC e 1.0mm de


----------



## carlitinhos (13 Ago 2009 às 20:35)

boas tardes

bem pela zona do Fundão entre as 15:45 e as 16:15, registei se bem com o termometro do carro uma descida de 20º (antes da trovoada/chuva 37º depois 17º), ficou bem mais agradavel o final da tarde quanto a temperaturas, agora tudo calmo por aqui

cumps


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Ago 2009 às 21:13)

Por aqui continua muito calor...e começo a ver relâmpagos a sudeste de Bragança...!


----------



## meteo (13 Ago 2009 às 21:26)

barbarinu disse:


> boas tardes
> 
> bem pela zona do Fundão entre as 15:45 e as 16:15, registei se bem com o termometro do carro uma descida de 20º (antes da trovoada/chuva 37º depois 17º), ficou bem mais agradavel o final da tarde quanto a temperaturas, agora tudo calmo por aqui
> 
> cumps


eheh Se fosse uma anomalia de 20 graus,já seria bom! Agora uma descida de 20 graus centigrados é espectacular!   37 graus,um calor abrasador.30 minutos depois,17 graus,que fresquinho


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2009 às 21:43)

Lightning disse:


> Eu já nem me fio mais nos modelos



Quero o ECM quer o ALADIN no site do IM davam precipitação, e modelaram as zonas razoavelmente bem. E precipitação num modelo num dia de Verão como este só pode querer dizer trovoadas. O GFS efectivamente despistou-se, sendo curioso que até há 2/3 dias atrás também as previa. Coisas da vida dos modelos hehehe


O "filme" completo da tarde:


(clicar para ampliar)


----------



## martinus (13 Ago 2009 às 21:58)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui continua muito calor...e começo a ver relâmpagos a sudeste de Bragança...!



Mogadouro, distrito de Bragança. Estivemos com trovões e relâmpagos desde as 20.00 às 21.30 aproximadamente. Também choveu um bocado mas sem grande intensidade. A luz falhou aqui na aldeia, perto de Mogadouro, durante cerca de uma hora. Estivemos à luz da vela. Agora tudo normal e mais refrescado.


----------



## cm3pt (13 Ago 2009 às 22:13)

vitamos disse:


> Tens por exemplo este:
> 
> http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html



Obrigado pelo link. Afinal o  site do IM voltou a funcionar as 21h30, mas todos os raios caidos entre as 15 e as 17h (ou seja todos os do dia) tinham desaparecido. . Alguém aí disse que tinha visto raios a sudoeste de Bragança. Bem, a ultima imagem do EUCLID mostra elevada actividade nessa area.




By cmatias1967


----------



## cm3pt (13 Ago 2009 às 22:51)

Já agora que se falou no ECMWF e no Aladin, e pelos vistos amanhã (se o Aladin voltar a acertar) vamos voltar a ter actividade. Eis a previsão de precipitação  do ALADIN para amanhã (14/08) entre as 12 e 15h, e entre as 15 e as 18h).






[/URL][/IMG]




By cmatias1967

Portanto, se se confirmar, boa sorte aos caçadores de tempestades que moram nas zonas a azul (ou proximo), ou seja zona leste do distrito de Coimbra, sueste de Viseu,  Alto Alentejo (mais a tarde).

Só mais uma nota: o ECMWF não prevê nenhuma actividade para amanhã. O GFS também não.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 22:56)

Por aqui estabilizou nos *26,1ºC*.

O céu ficou mais limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2009 às 22:57)

Por aqui reina a calma total,céu cheio de estrelas ,vento nulo.

Temperatura nem se mexe,actual 25.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2009 às 23:12)

por aqui continua quente, ja ke a trovoada passou ao lado deixando
um bafo humido. 
hoje as nuvens nao quiseram nada comigo. 
neste momento o ceu esta limpo sem uma unica brisa...
Actual: 25.4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Ago 2009 às 23:28)

Por aqui depois de um dia meteorológicamente agitado, o céu está pouco nublado, HR nos 53% e 24.1°C, quanto ao vento sopra fraco de N. Dados de hoje: Temperaturas: Mín. 21.7°C e Máx. 34.8°C. Prec. 3.2mm e raj. máx. do dia/ano, *72 km/h*


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 23:37)

Tudo muito estável...

T: *25,9ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 00:33)

Totalmente estável.

A temperatura não mexe há mais de 30min.

T*: 25,6ºC*


----------



## amarusp (14 Ago 2009 às 00:40)

Assisti na Lousa ao barulho das trovoadas que ecoavam da Serra da Estrela. Em Loriga os aguaceiros renderam 30mm.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2009 às 01:07)

Vince disse:


> Bastante suspeita esta assinatura do radar, mas pode ser
> apenas um mancha normal enganadora devido à falta de resolução da imagem de radar.



*Enxurradas em Quintela - Seia Provocadas Pela Trovoada *

C/ imagens

Pelas 17:30h, a Protecção Civil Municipal de Seia não teve mãos a medir com tantos pedidos de auxílio devido às enxurradas de água provocadas pela trovoada em Quintela - Seia. As ruas ficaram parcialmente destruídas e intransitáveis e tudo isto, devido ao intenso caudal de águas pluviais que entupiram de imediato as condutas públicas.
Para atenuar os efeitos de cheias em estabelecimentos comerciais e habitações, estiveram prontamente até às 21 horas os Técnicos Municipais de Obras Públicas, os Técnicos da Protecção Civil e Vigilantes Municipais onde se efectuaram os trabalhos de limpeza das vias e habitações e reboque de viaturas que ficaram bloqueadas de surpresa nas ruas pela enxurrada.

bombeirospontopt





copyright © 2009 IM (Precipitação acumulada em 60 minutos, às 18h00 de 13.08.2009)


----------



## Fil (14 Ago 2009 às 01:49)

Boas, neste momento céu quase limpo e temperatura de 23,0ºC. Na noite passada tive a 2ª mínima tropical consecutiva, e esta próxima noite parece-me que vai cair mais uma.  A máxima foi a mais alta do ano com 32,3ºC.

O dia no Centro foi interessante, espero que amanhã calhe a outros...


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2009 às 07:44)

boas
por aqui o dia veio com sol e ceu limpo. continuo sem vento. 
MIN: 21.1ºC
Actual: 22.1ºC HR: 54%
press: 1014hPa
mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Ago 2009 às 11:43)

Bom dia. Na chegada a castelo branco algumas nuvens para a região da serra da estrela. Está quentinho logo de manhã


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Ago 2009 às 11:52)

Por aqui tudo calmo, dia de Verão com céu limpo, vento a soprar fraco e temperatura nos 30.5°C.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 12:27)

Por aqui o céu está limpo e já se nota o calor.
Este vai ser mais um dia bem quente.

T: *31,0ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 12:29)

Gerofil disse:


> *
> Pelas 17:30h, a Protecção Civil Municipal de Seia não teve mãos a medir com tantos pedidos de auxílio devido às enxurradas de água provocadas pela trovoada em Quintela - Seia. As ruas ficaram parcialmente destruídas e intransitáveis e tudo isto, devido ao intenso caudal de águas pluviais que entupiram de imediato as condutas públicas.
> Para atenuar os efeitos de cheias em estabelecimentos comerciais e habitações, estiveram prontamente até às 21 horas os Técnicos Municipais de Obras Públicas, os Técnicos da Protecção Civil e Vigilantes Municipais onde se efectuaram os trabalhos de limpeza das vias e habitações e reboque de viaturas que ficaram bloqueadas de surpresa nas ruas pela enxurrada.
> *


*

Imagem que mostra o estado em que tudo ficou .

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_xcpqjkBfZYQ/SoSOs2fZceI/AAAAAAAABmQ/_TCmcBtOO2A/s1600-h/PC4.jpg*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2009 às 12:43)

Boas tardes !

O dia nasceu já com céu limpo e continua,vento muito fraco.

Dados actuais 33.5ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 13:24)

Houve é um dia típico de Verão!
Não há nuvens, não há vento e a temperatura já vai nos *32,3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2009 às 14:08)

Céu limpo por aqui e muito ,vento continua muito fraco.

A W da cidade vão-se formando algumas nuvens e pouco mais.

Actuais 35.1ºC e 27% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 14:12)

Por aqui o vento varia entre nulo e muito fraco.

O céu continua limpo e a temperatura vai subindo.

T: *33,3ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 14:40)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui o vento varia entre nulo e muito fraco.
> 
> O céu continua limpo e a temperatura vai subindo.
> 
> T: *33,3ºC*



Em 28 minutos, subi 0,6ºC.

T: *33,9ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Ago 2009 às 14:51)

Por aqui o habitual aparecimento de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, mas não tanto como ontem.

A temperatura está nos *34.5ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 15:00)

Por aqui nuvens só mesmo junto ao horizonte.

Entretanto continua a aquecer.

T: *34,4ºC*


----------



## Sirilo (14 Ago 2009 às 15:01)

Deixo imagens actuais para descrever o estado do tempo, estou em Vale Formoso, perto da Covilhã.





Virada para sul, com Belmonte como fundo.





Virada para Espanha, ou seja nordeste.





Vou aguardando!!! Espero que hoje seja mais animado que ontem visto que tudo passou ao lado.
Já ouvi, por 2 ou 3 vezes, uns trovões


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 15:09)

Já vai nos *34,7ºC*.


----------



## *Marta* (14 Ago 2009 às 15:43)

Na Guarda, céu muito nublado sem chuva.
Alguns trovões de vez em quando...


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2009 às 15:52)

Há imensas semelhanças com ontem, mas a esta mesma hora ontem já estava tudo mais avançado

Ontem/hoje 15:00 (14z)


----------



## cm3pt (14 Ago 2009 às 15:55)

*Marta* disse:


> Na Guarda, céu muito nublado sem chuva.
> Alguns trovões de vez em quando...



Não deve ser assim tão longe, pelo menos a avaliar pelas imagens de raios do centro do pais dadas pelo IM (por enquanto, hoje, ainda funciona).







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bgc (14 Ago 2009 às 15:59)

Tarde de muito calor pelo Nordeste.

Actuais *36.0ºC*.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Ago 2009 às 16:07)

Vince disse:


> Há imensas semelhanças com ontem, mas a esta mesma hora ontem já estava tudo mais avançado


 Ontem a nebulosidade vinha toda de Este, hoje tenho boas formações de praticamente todos os quadrantes, mas não tão concentrada.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2009 às 17:07)

boas 
por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo ate por volta das 14h onde se começaram a formar nuvems que agora estao bem desevolvidas. 
nao houve vento durante todo o dia. o dia esta a ser bem quente
actual: e max: 35.4ºC HR: 52%
esta é a situação actual


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2009 às 17:49)

vou agora para gouveia 
vou passar debaixo da trovoada e vou filmar para por no youtube.
a max desceu paras 32.8ºC


----------



## cm3pt (14 Ago 2009 às 17:58)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo ate por volta das 14h onde se começaram a formar nuvems que agora estao bem desevolvidas.
> nao houve vento durante todo o dia. o dia esta a ser bem quente
> actual: e max: 35.4ºC HR: 52%
> ...


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Ago 2009 às 18:23)

Formou-se à pouco um senhor dum cb, penso que na direcção de Abrantes, se o meu sentido de orientação nao me falha! Alguem avista tal situação?


----------



## cm3pt (14 Ago 2009 às 18:37)

Apesar de estar a mais de 200 km de distância do ponto do radar do IM, não deixa de ser curiosa esta pequena mancha que indica uma zona de elevada precipitação. Peço desculpa pela má resolução, mas foi o que consegui para a por minimamente visivel. Coimbra está visivel com um "C" na figura. Pela posição, a mancha estará a 30 ou 40 km a NE de Coimbra. Resta saber se não será ruído. Mas para lá está forte actividade convectiva.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bgc (14 Ago 2009 às 18:55)

Segundo o IM a máxima de hoje em território nacional terão sido os *39.5ºC* registados na estação de Alvega às 16h UTC. 

Amareleja próximo com 39.3ºC.

Não há dados da famosa Mirandela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2009 às 19:03)

Boas tardes !

A tarde por aqui foi mesmo de se derreter todo ,o ambiente está ainda de sufoco .

Hoje as nuvens foram a  pregar para outras freguesias,a tarde foi toda de sol e continua,vento continua muito fraco.

Actuais 36.6ºC,é isso mesmo que estão a ver e 19% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 22.3ºC / 37.6ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Ago 2009 às 19:11)

Elas andam aí!


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2009 às 19:20)

Por Terras de Celeirós do Douro, concelho de Sabrosa e distrito de Vila Real, a minha mãe relata trovoada


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2009 às 19:24)

Então e ninguém tem coragem para ir ao Côa e afins fazer registos? lol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2009 às 20:19)

O ambiente lá fora continua ainda em sufoco ,vento fraco.


Actuais 33.0ºC e 28% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 20:53)

Por aqui vai baixando devagarinho.

Depois de uma máxima de *35,9ºC*, sigo agora com *32,2ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2009 às 21:42)

belem disse:


> Então e ninguém tem coragem para ir ao Côa e afins fazer registos? lol



Não é preciso ir tão longe...
Para quem viver mais para Sul fica mais perto aqui a minha bela cidade, que nos últimos dias tem tido uma média de 2 descargas por minuto...

Resumo do dia 11/8/2009:

Céu em geral pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado por cumulus congestus e altostartus durante a tarde.
Trovoadas dispersas e não muito intensas.
Vento em geral fraco a moderado, por vezes forte com rajadas na ordem dos 35 a 40km/h.

Tºmáx:32.9ºC
Tºmín:19.0ºC
Tºméd:25.0ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máxima:39.6km/h
Horas de sol:11.7h


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2009 às 22:14)

Resumo do dia 12/8/2009.

Céu em geral pouco nublabo, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade, tornando-se muito nublado durante a tarde, com trovoada e descargas dispersas.
vento em geral fraco a moderado, por vezes forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h.

Tºmáx:34.7ºC(máxima absoluta 2009, até agora)
Tºmín:21.4ºC
Tºméd:27.0ºC(média mais alta do ano)
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máxima:39.6km/h
Horas de sol:10.6h

Neste momento o céu está limpo, com 24.3ºC e 65% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2009 às 22:28)

Desculpem estar a postar tantas vezes, mas vou gter que me ir deitar e queria colocar os resumos que faltam...

Resumo do dia 13/8/2009:

Céu muito nublado, temporariamente pouco nublado durante parte da manhã.
Aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de trovoada intensa e com descargas localizadas e frequentes.
Vento em geral moderado a forte, com rajada na ordem dos 50km/h.

Tºmáx:34.1ºC
Tºmín:21.6ºC(mínima mais alta do ano)
Tºmédia:25.6ºC
Precipitação(L): 45L por 0.90m2(apanhados num caldeiro enorme, commumente chamado aqui de poceiro, usado nas vindimas)
Rajada máx:50.4km/h
Horas de sol:11h

Até amanhã!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2009 às 22:30)

Boas noites !

Por aqui a temperatura ainda vai alta,com vento fraco.

Actuais 29.7ºC  e 34% de HR.


----------



## Fil (14 Ago 2009 às 22:59)

Boas, mais um dia quente e infelizmente sem sinais de trovoada por aqui. A máxima foi de 32,2ºC, a uma décima da máxima de ontem. A mínima já foi mais baixa, 18,3ºC. Agora tenho 24,5ºC, 35% de hr e pressão de 1016 hPa, céu praticamente limpo e vento quase nulo. A humidade máxima de ontem e hoje foi de 37%...


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Ago 2009 às 23:39)

Mais uma noite em que na rua é que se está bem. Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado, o vento sopra fraco de NW, a temperatura ainda nos 25°C e a HR nos 41%. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 19.4° e Máx. 35.0°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2009 às 23:43)

A temperatura vai descendo muito devagar,vento fraco.

Actual 29.4ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Ago 2009 às 00:07)

boas
em santa comba dão houve realmente trovoada
eu bem tentei gravar os relampagos mas nao tive sorte
so gravou os trovoes. mesmo assim pouca chuva trouxe
durante a viagem pouco se passou gravei um pouco enquanto chovia...
neste momento estou em goveia so agora estou a reportar devido a fala de tempo...
infelizemte so vou poder por o video no domingo de manha quando 
voltar para SCD... peço descupla porque me esqueci do cabo USB para trasferir para o computador... e este nao le cartoes de memoria... 

em gouveia quando chegei as 19h estava encoberto por uma camada fina de nuvens
e sem vento. 
neste momento o ceu encontra-se limpo e sem vento. 
actual:24.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 02:58)

Lapa, Sernancelhe:

Temperatura Mínima (13-08): *19,6ºC*

Temperatura Mínima (14-08): *18,4ºC*


Registo de hoje:


 1:50 - 23,8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 07:29)

Resumo do dia 14/8/2009:

Céu pouco nublado durante a manhã, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade ao longo do dia.
Trovoada intensa, mas pouco duradoura, com descargas localizadas.
Aguaceiros fracos  a moderados, por vezes fortes.
Vento me geral fraco,, tornando-se moderado a forte durante a atrde, com rajadas na ordem dos 40km/h.

Tºmáx:34.8ºC(mais alta do ano)
Tºmín:22.5ºC(mais alta do ano)
Tºméd:26.0ºC
Precipitação(L):10 por 0.9m2
Rajada máx:39.6km/h
Horas de sol:8.2h


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 08:45)

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado, a aumentar gradualmente a passos largos por altocumulus e cumulus, que ambos se desenvolvem verticalmente.

Actuais 26.1ºC, 36% de HR e 1013hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 10:14)

Bons dias ! 

Hoje vai ser outro dia de braseiro .

Céu limpo por aqui,mas SW está nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 29.9ºc e 35% de HR.

A miníma ficou-se pelos 24.9ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 11:14)

Hoje o caldeirão e que vai ferver,a temperatura não para de subir.

Actuais 31.2ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 12:00)

Neste momento as nuvens altas vão chegando,para o lado de Espanha a NE daqui,vão crescendo nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical,vento de Este.

Actual 32.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 13:00)

Mais nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 33.6ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 13:02)

Por Lapa, Sernancelhe, a temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *22,7ºC*.


 11:42 - Tempo abafado e céu nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2009 às 13:41)

Por aqui, depois de uma mínima de *24,6ºC*, sigo com *34,2ºC*.

O céu apresenta-se nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2009 às 13:58)

Continua a subir bem e já ronda os *34,7ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (15 Ago 2009 às 15:20)

temperatura actal de 29ºC, ceu parcialmente nublado pos nuvens altas e algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 15:35)

Boas tardes !

O céu por aqui já vai estando carregado de nuvens,com algumas bem definidas aqui pela zona,vento continua fraco.

Actuais 36.7ºC  e 25% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (15 Ago 2009 às 15:53)

belas nuvens a sul de loriga provavelmete na Serra da Gardunha


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Ago 2009 às 15:57)

Trovoada a caminho a SUL! 







Escuro para os lados de Vila Pouca de Aguiar!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Ago 2009 às 16:11)

*RADAR:*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 16:12)

Neste momento já tenho uma célula por cima da cidade que já vai deixando cair alguns aguaceiros fracos,vento está a ficar agitado .

Actuais 34.6ºC e 28% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (15 Ago 2009 às 16:33)

O sol começa a aparecer mais frequentemente por oposiçao às nuvens


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Ago 2009 às 16:38)

E de repente muito vento e começa a chover! 

Esta uma célula a crescer bem por cima das nossas cabeças!


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2009 às 16:47)

E já vamos no 3º dia de trovoadas no interior, desta vez com deslocação para norte. Parecem ter dificuldade em se manterem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 17:06)

O céu continua muito nublado,vento muito fraco.

Mas a sul daqui é onde está a acontecer muita trovoada já um bom bocado,com boas cortinas de chuva,bem escuras.

Esta vai passar muito ao lado,vai passando a W da cidade .

Vamos esperar,ás vezes a coisa muda.

Actuais 32.8ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2009 às 17:08)

Uma amiga minha diz que já vê os raios de Macedo


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Ago 2009 às 17:48)

miguel disse:


> Uma amiga minha diz que já vê os raios de Macedo



mas miguel vamos ter animaçao aqui?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 17:49)

Por aqui o céu continua muito nublado,continua ouvir-se trovoada ao longe,continua a passar ao lado a W,vento está moderado de SW/W,

A temperatura,agora sim,bem bom .

Actuais 29.8ºC e 36% de HR.


----------



## cm3pt (15 Ago 2009 às 17:49)

miguel disse:


> Uma amiga minha diz que já vê os raios de Macedo



Bem, eles estão a sul de Macedo, mas onde a actividade está forte é no eixo A 24 (Lamego-Chaves). Aí é que há muita coisa. ( Logo agora que não estou em Vila Real.rsrs....)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2009 às 17:55)

Aqui está-se a carregar e tenho um pressentimento de que isto vai animar!

T: *35,0ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Ago 2009 às 17:58)

Olá cm3pt já fazia cá falta alguém de Vila Real!

Aqui no concelho de Chaves parece agora querer acalmar, a luz aguentou-se! A actividade eléctrica centra-se (Serra do Barroso / Leiranco / Larouco) em especial na metade Oeste do Alto Tâmega! 






A temperatura registou uma brusca queda!


----------



## Fil (15 Ago 2009 às 17:59)

Por aqui também temos trovoada, já caiu alguma chuva que mal deu para molhar o chão. A temperatura desceu até aos 23,4ºC actuais depois de ter tido a máxima mais alta do ano com 32,7ºC. A mínima foi de 19,2ºC.

Em Chaves devem estar a ter chuva torrencial!


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2009 às 18:00)

Mais uma animação. Elas explodem com violência mas morrem rápido, talvez devido a falta de windshear.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Ago 2009 às 18:07)

Na estação de Chaves da rede do IM a temperatura desceu *15ºC* numa hora! E Registou nesse período mais *9.5mm*! Juntando aos de ontém já ultrapassou a média do mês!


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2009 às 18:16)

Vejam esta nuvem! É fantástica .

Aqui sigo com *34,3ºC* e o detector começa a piscar agora!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Ago 2009 às 18:17)

*Dave* disse:


> Vejam esta nuvem! É fantástica .
> 
> Aqui sigo com *34,3ºC* e o detector começa a piscar agora!



Mas dave como tens esse radar que começa a piscar?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Ago 2009 às 18:18)

*Dave* disse:


> Vejam esta nuvem! É fantástica .
> 
> Aqui sigo com *34,3ºC* e o detector começa a piscar agora!




Linda


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Ago 2009 às 18:18)

Boas Tardes! Fala-se do interior norte, mas aqui parece que também se está a passar algo a poucos km's, e parece dirigir-se para aqui, pois o céu está a ficar muito escuro e encoberto, ou será isto só ameaças?


----------



## vitamos (15 Ago 2009 às 18:29)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Tardes! Fala-se do interior norte, mas aqui parece que também se está a passar algo a poucos km's, e parece dirigir-se para aqui, pois o céu está a ficar muito escuro e encoberto, ou será isto só ameaças?



Ora aqui está a malandra... 






Se se aguentar, pode ser que ainda vejas algo...


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Ago 2009 às 18:59)

vitamos disse:


> Ora aqui está a malandra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É bem grandinha... vamos ver, mas parece estática.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Ago 2009 às 19:08)

Por aqui registo apenas *4mm*! As trovoadas são assim!

*Temp: 23.3ºC
Wind Chil: 20.4ºC
Vento: 16.0km/h
HR: 63%*

Deixo também o registo da nova máxima do ano na estação de Paradela de Monforte: *35.4ºC (13 de Agosto)*


----------



## ALV72 (15 Ago 2009 às 19:12)

vitamos disse:


> Ora aqui está a malandra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui por Poiares, para já estou na divisão do céu limpo ( lado oeste e norte ) e o muito nublado dessa célula vinda do lado da Serra da Lousã e Góis !!
Parece que já caem umas gotas, mas trovoada para já nada.

Joao


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 19:24)

*Dave* disse:


> Vejam esta nuvem! É fantástica .
> 
> Aqui sigo com *34,3ºC* e o detector começa a piscar agora!



Esta nuvem formou-se mesmo em frente a mim,parecia uma bigorna,subiu  tanto que o topo acabou por se expander .


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 19:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aqui registo apenas *4mm*! As trovoadas são assim!
> 
> *Temp: 23.3ºC
> Wind Chil: 20.4ºC
> ...



Bem, por cá só 1mm, mas para compensar só nos últimos 2 dias tive 55L acumulados em 50h num pluviómetro improvisado, com 0.8m2...
Quanto dará o certo, em mm por m2?Muita coisa de certeza...

Apesar da chuva, hoje não registei trovoada, esteve tempo calmo, nunca completamente nublado, e especialmente por cirrus.
durante a tarde foi encobrindo mais, com cumulus e altocumulus a desenvolverem-se verticalmente muito bem, mas de rápida dissipação...

Convectividade não muito pressente, uma vez que as nuvens de chuva e trovoada manteram-se bem ao longe, sobre a Serra da Estrela!

Actuais céu maioritariamente nublado, 28.2ºC, 40% de HR e 1013.5hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2009 às 19:37)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Esta nuvem formou-se mesmo em frente a mim,parecia uma bigorna,subiu  tanto que o topo acabou por se expander .



Era de facto muito alta .

Por aqui:
Tmín: *24,6ºC*
Tmáx: *36,2ºC*

Aqui o céu continua um pouco escuro, mas não tão ameaçador como há pouco.
O lado Este é onde está mais carregado.

Sigo com: *31,3ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2009 às 19:42)

A grande célula no centro de Portugal ainda está bem visível e mantém o seu formato muito "redondinho"  .


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 19:49)

*Dave* disse:


> A grande célula no centro de Portugal ainda está bem visível e mantém o seu formato muito "redondinho"  .



E aprece que vem na minha direcção.

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado, ou para aí caminha e ouvem-se já umas descargas ao longe...

Será?


----------



## *Marta* (15 Ago 2009 às 19:55)

Por aqui, começou agora a chover.
Há trovoada (penso que seja mais do que uma) a aproximar-se, com mais intensidade e menor intervalo...


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Ago 2009 às 20:03)

Por aqui cada vez tenho menos esperança. Apenas se vê o arco-íris, sinal que estará a chover, mas por aqui nada, parece haver um escudo que não a deixa avançar mais para estes lados e esta também deverá dissipar-se com a chegada da noite, digo eu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2009 às 20:14)

Um amigo meu, mandou-me um sms a dizer que em Almeida caiu granizo de tamanho considerável e está tudo em pânico.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 20:36)

Afinal, parece que a nebulosidade se começa a dissipar, ainda caíram mas gotas, mas nada demais, mesmo assim, não perco esperanças...


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Ago 2009 às 20:45)

Pedro disse:


> Afinal, parece que a nebulosidade se começa a dissipar, ainda caíram mas gotas, mas nada demais, mesmo assim, não perco esperanças...


Por aqui igual, prometeu muito mas não deu em nada, nem pingas.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Ago 2009 às 20:47)

aqui por gouveia o dia mantve-se com o ceu limpo de manha tornando-se nublado a partir da tarde. nhao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
tem estado um calor bem abafado.
neste momento troveja pos lados de celorico da beira ou fornos de agodres
vejo alguns claroes e ha trovoes que alguns sao bem fortes bem mais perto de gouveia.
vamos la ver o que se vai passar. 
actual: 28.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 20:48)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui igual, prometeu muito mas não deu em nada, nem pingas.



Bem, ac-cernax, por aqui inverteu-se agora...

O céu volta  encobrir, uma célula gigantesca aproxima-se se E e as nuvens negríssimas de N vêm a meus alcance...

Que instabilidade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 21:35)

O céu torna-se a cada minuto mais nublado e a temperatura desce calmamente, estando agora nos 23.4ºC.

O vento é nulo e o céu está completamente nublado...


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Ago 2009 às 21:45)

Entre as 20 e as 21 passou uma célula rente ao Ladoeiro em Idanha Nova, mas deixou apenas trovoada. Continua o tempo bastante quente.

Em Castelo Branco parece que choveu durante a tarde e para norte da Gardunha também.

Serão os próximos dias mais frescos ou vão continuar quentes, e com tempo instável ou virá o céu azul?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

Boas noites !

Depois de uma tarde passada com alguma animação,mas ao lado .

Por aqui voltou tudo ao normal,céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.2ºC e 46% de HR.

Temperaturas de 24.9ºC / 36.9ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2009 às 22:10)

Aqui caem apenas uns pingos, mas o céu está apenas com alguma nebolusidade de Norte.

T: *27,6ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 22:12)

Por cá o céu está encarneirado, chuvisca pouco e parece-me que não vai durar...


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 22:17)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Entre as 20 e as 21 passou uma célula rente ao Ladoeiro em Idanha Nova, mas deixou apenas trovoada. Continua o tempo bastante quente.
> 
> Em Castelo Branco parece que choveu durante a tarde e para norte da Gardunha também.
> 
> Serão os próximos dias mais frescos ou vão continuar quentes, e com tempo instável ou virá o céu azul?



Bem, manter-se-á a instabilidade durante atarde, com muita nebulosidade, trovoadas e aguaceiros nas regiõse do Ineterior.

Prevê-se subida da temperatura e tempo um pouco mais seco...

Mas é uma questão adebater no tópico certo...

Seguimento e discussão das previsões do Tempo


----------



## amarusp (15 Ago 2009 às 22:22)

temperatura tropical: 24ºC, céu limpo e alguns relampagos a sul de Loriga


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 22:48)

Temperatura sub-tropical, com 23.9ºC e 65% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2009 às 23:34)

A noite continua quente ,vento fraco.

Actuais 27.2ºC e 46% de HR.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Ago 2009 às 01:36)

Pareceu ter visto relampagos mas nao tenho a certeza. A verdade é que o ceu esta nublado embora nao em todas as direccoes


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 09:00)

Resumo do dia 15/8/2009:

Céu em geral pouco nublado, aumentado de nebulosidade durante a tarde por altocumulus, cumulus congestus e cumulunimbus, com ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos.
Vento em geral fraco, tornando-se moderado aforte durante a tarde, na ordem doa 35km/h.

Tºmáx:33.9ºC
Tºmín:21.9ºC
Tºméd:26.9ºC
Precipitação(mm):1mm
Rajada máxima.36.0km/h
Horas de sol:9.5h


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 09:18)

Céu pouco nublado, com uma leve neblina e alguma nebulosidade a desenvolver-se a Norte.

Actuais 22.2ºC, 69% de HR e 1014.9hPa.
O vento não existe hoje!!!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 10:04)

Céu limpo, a neblina já levantou e actual 23.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 11:06)

Reporto de Viseu o céu pouco nublado, por nuevsn altas, cumulus humilis e contrail´s.

Actuais 28.9ºC e 45% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 11:59)

Aumenta a nebulosidade alta e actualmente estão 28.9ºC e 38% de HR!


----------



## amarusp (16 Ago 2009 às 11:59)

Esta é a primeira nuvem das muitas que se preveem!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 12:48)

amarusp disse:


> Esta é a primeira nuvem das muitas que se preveem!



Por cá também já se vão vendo muitos monstros ao longe!!!


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2009 às 13:36)

boas por gouveia  dia acordou com ceu limpo. nao tenho os valores da mima de hoge.
actualmente estou m SCD daqui a pouco ja ponho a filmagem da trovoada 
de sexta feira... ñao foi muito forte para aqui, mas para tabua causou 
estragos (deu nas noticias). actualmente o ceu esta limpo com algumas nuvens na serra da estrela. 
actual: 27.4ºC HR: 61%


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 13:47)

Céu parcialmente limpo, com muitas nuvens a aproximarem-se de N e S, mas também de E.

Actuais 32.0ºC e 40% de HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Ago 2009 às 14:02)

O céu começa a pintar-se! 

A ver o que a a tarde nos reserva!


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2009 às 14:34)

aqui esta a trovoada de sexta feira em S comba Dão... 
esta foi mais severa para a regiao de Tabua...


----------



## *Dave* (16 Ago 2009 às 15:34)

Por aqui sigo com 36,1ºC e as nuvens começam a aparecer em força.

Vamos lá ver se amanhã temos alguma "festa" .


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 15:54)

Por cá o céu encobre pouco a pouco, por cirrus e cumulus congestus.

Actuais 32.5ºC e 24% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2009 às 15:56)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a manhã foi passada em banhos,é onde se está bem .

O dia por aqui nasceu totalmente limpo,mas a partir do principío da tarde começou o aumento das nuvens,vento moderado e quente .

Actuais 36.5ºC e 24% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 17:17)

O céu está pouco nublado por cumulus humilis e congestus, aumentando gradualmente, muito lentamente, o que acaba por fazer desenvolver verticalmente cada vez mais asa nuvens!!!

Actuais 30.9ºC e 55% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 18:09)

O vento levou tudo...

Neste momento o céu está limpo e estão 29.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2009 às 18:47)

O ambiente por aqui ainda continua muito escaldante .

O céu hoje já está limpo,mais nublado para o interior para o lado de Espanha,vento fraco.

Actuais 35.7ºC  e 26% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 24.1ºC / 37.6ºC.

Por aqui já vou com,7 noites seguidas com temperaturas superiores a 20.0ºC,e, 7 dias seguidos com temperaturas iguais a 35.0ºc e superiores.
Não há corpo que aguente,a minha esposa,só diz assim!mas tu nunca mais paras de bufar (soprar),e eu respondo,manda o calor embora .
Portanto,mais uma semana a bufar,que vêm aí .


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 19:28)

Céu limpo, mais nublado para o interior...

Actuais 26.1ºC(muito mais fresco), 68% de HR e 1006.6hPa.
O vento sopra moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2009 às 19:44)

Apôs tantos dias fugido,chegou o nosso amigo vento ali dos lados W/NW,para varrer o que anda aqui a mais .

Actuais 33.0ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 20:54)

Céu limpo e 25.4ºC.

Queria avisar que vou estar 1 a 2 semanas fora, de féria e não vou ter acesso à Internet!

Se alguém por ventura quiser fazer o meu "trabalho" no Fórum, ou seja, as condições actuais e o resumo diário, a cada manhã; me envie um msg privada, para eu fornecer os _links_...

Agradecido!!!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 22:22)

Céu parcialmente nublado.

Actuais 19.9ºC e 79% de HR.
Até amanhã!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2009 às 23:08)

Boas noites !

Por aqui continua uma bela noite de verão,vento mais fraco de W/NW.

Dados actuais 26.9ºC e 38% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2009 às 23:24)

boas por aqui o dia manteve-se com ceu limpo temporariamente nublado por cumulus...  
a temperatura esteve alta nao houve vento durante praticamnete 
todo o dia... so agora por volta das 21h e que começou uma brisa fresca
de direção variavel... 
nao tenho o valor da max devido a uma pequena avaria que 
tive na minha estação. 
segundo o IM a max foi de 33ºC

actual: 22.5ºC HR: 44%
press: 1018 hPa

NOTA:  a partir de quarta feira reporto a partir de Valhelhas (Belmonte) 
ate dia 30 de agosto devido a ferias... alelua


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2009 às 23:40)

NOTA:  a partir de quarta feira reporto a partir de Valhelhas (Belmonte) 
ate dia 30 de agosto devido a ferias... alelua[/QUOTE]

Bom sitío para passar férias em Valhelhas,para quem gosta da natureza e sossego,é do melhor .

Já passei por lá muitas vezes ao longo dos anos .

Boas férias por lá ricardop120 .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2009 às 23:48)

Pronto,o vento parou,a temperatura desata a subir,actual 27.4ºC .


----------



## Fil (17 Ago 2009 às 01:34)

Boas, por aqui tenho 23,7ºC, 36% de hr, 1018 hPa com céu limpo. Os extremos do dia foram: 19,3ºC / 32,2ºC. Com estas mínimas tropicais tem estado difícil dormir...


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 02:26)

Boas, 
Por aqui ainda se regista *26,0ºC*.

Extremos do dia:
Tmáx: *36,5ºC*
Tmín: *24,9ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2009 às 07:46)

Resumo do dia 16/8/2009:

Céu limpo, temporariamente pouco nublado por cirrus e cumulus durante a tarde.
Vento em geral fraco, tornando-se moderado a longo do dia, com rajadas na ordem dos 35km/h.

Tºmáx:33.2ºC
Tºmín:19.5ºC
Tºméd:24.9ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:36.0km/h
Horas de sol:10.9h


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2009 às 08:43)

O céu por aqui apresenta-se limpo, um pouco nublado a norte.

Actuais 23.9ºC e 1017hPa.
O higrómetro aponta para os 60% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2009 às 11:05)

Por Viseu o céu está limpo, não há vento e o sol já começa  queimar.

Actuais 27.9ºC e 45% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 11:21)

Por aqui este vai ser mais um dia bem quente.

T: *31,0ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2009 às 11:34)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui este vai ser mais um dia bem quente.
> 
> T: *31,0ºC*



UAU..

Qual achas que vai ser a tua máxima?

Bem, despeço-me, mas pode ser que durante a minha estadia na Figueira da Foz vá À Biblioteca Municipal, e poste um pouco...


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2009 às 11:41)

boas 
por aqui o dia veio com nevoeiro cerrado... a noite por aqui ja foi mais fresquinha . o nevoeiro levantou por volta das 10.30h. 
o ceu agora está limpo nao houve vento durante a noite e ate agora.
MIN:18.4ºC
Actual: 23.7ºC HR: 59%
press: 1018 hPa 



ALBIMETEO obrigado aparece po lá


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 11:43)

Pedro disse:


> Qual achas que vai ser a tua máxima?



Bem isto hoje está a ficar um autêntico forno.
Se passou pouco mais de 20min e já vou com *31,6ºC*, eu aposto talvez nuns 37/37,5ºC...

Vamos lá ver


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 11:52)

Passados 10min, já subi dos 31,6ºC para *32,0ºC* .


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 12:14)

Upa upa para *32,5ºC* .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2009 às 12:25)

Boas tardes ! 

Mais um dia de inferno ,mas eu não fiz mal a ninguem.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 34.9ºC e 26% de HR.

Mais uma noite com temperaturas altas 23.5ºC,e já vão 8 noites seguidas.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 12:37)

Já chegou o novo sensor e já iniciei os testes.

O sensor abrigado regista: *32,8ºC*
O sensor desabrigado (novo) regista: 34,7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 12:43)

Por agora:

T: *32,9ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Ago 2009 às 13:33)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Actuais 34.9ºC e 26% de HR.
> 
> Mais uma noite com temperaturas altas 23.5ºC,e já vão 8 noites seguidas


Boas Tardes! Grande diferença com a capital de distrito, pois a mínima aqui foi de 15.1°C, e a actual é de 29.5C


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2009 às 13:42)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Tardes! Grande diferença com a capital de distrito, pois a mínima aqui foi de 15.1°C, e a actual é de 29.5C



A que distância ficam as duas localidades?


----------



## vitamos (17 Ago 2009 às 13:45)

Pedro disse:


> A que distância ficam as duas localidades?



Cerca de 80km.


----------



## Serrano (17 Ago 2009 às 14:06)

Vão-se desenvolvendo algumas nuvens pela Covilhã, mas ainda com um claro predomínio do sol, marcando o termómetro 31.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2009 às 14:10)

Por aqui vão aparecendo mais algumas nuvens de calor ,vento fraco.

Actuais 36.5ºC  e 26% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 16:03)

Por aqui já desceu ao 34,7ºC, mas agora está de novo a subir: 35ºC


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 16:47)

Voltou a aquecer bem.

T: *36,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2009 às 18:08)

Boas tardes !

Céu por aqui vai estando com algumas nuvens devido ao calor,mais nublado para o interior da PI,vento mais moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 35.0ºC e 25% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.5ºC / 37.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2009 às 18:42)

por aqui o ceu manteve-se limpo. de ves em quando corre uma brisa 
de direção variavel... hoge o dia nao aqueceu assim muito... mas esta 
um calor humido, suamos bue mesmo sem fazer nada...
MAX: 28.7ºC 
actual: 27.3ºC HR: 59%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2009 às 19:59)

O ambiente por aqui ainda continua muito apesar do vento moderado de W.

Actuais 31.1ºC e 29% de HR.


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 21:29)

*Várzea da Serra*

_Extremos do dia 17.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *29,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,6ºC*

------------

Actualmente, o *AnDré*  diz que já se sente o fresquinho com *17,9ºC*.

A Mínima acima os 1000mts foi bem mais elevada que em Várzea onde o frio se acumula.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Ago 2009 às 22:02)

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *15.1ºC*

Máx. *30.6ºC*

Actual: 22.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2009 às 22:07)

Céu limpo,vento de W/NW.

Actuais 27.4ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 23:01)

Aqui ainda vou com *28,2ºC* e 31% .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2009 às 23:37)

O vento já sossegou e a temperatura meteu travão .

Actuais 26.7ºC e 29% de HR.

Vou-me por ao fresco ,até amanhã


----------



## Fil (18 Ago 2009 às 02:12)

Boas, mais um dia bastante quente com uma máxima de 31,3ºC e mínima de 18,3ºC. Neste momento céu muito nublado e ouvem-se trovões ao longe, com clarões a leste da cidade. A temperatura actual é de 21,1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Ago 2009 às 07:34)

boas 
por aqui o dia veio com alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio. de resto o 
ceu esta limpo e a ausencia devento por aqui... a noite ja foi bem mais fresca... 
a min: 15.3ºC 
actual: 17.8 ºC HR: 57%
press: 1016hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes !

Mais um dia de inferno com as temperaturas elevadas .

Céu limpo,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 33.9ºC e 25% de HR.

E já lá vão 9 dias de ,é sempre a bombar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2009 às 14:11)

Céu limpo,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 36.0ºC  e 24% de HR.


----------



## AnDré (18 Ago 2009 às 15:11)

Ola a todos! 
Continuo por terras do distrito de Viseu. 

Tenho um sensor instalado na aldeia de Varzea da Serra (Tarouca), a cerca de 900-950m de altitude.

Ha instantes o termometro marcava 30,3ºC.
A minima hoje foi de 11,4ºC.

(PS: consegui por minutos arranjar internet. Nao consigo e' por acentos nas palavras).


----------



## Bgc (18 Ago 2009 às 16:25)

Segundo o IM, às 14h UTC, *Mirandela* segue sendo o local mais quente do país com *37.8ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Ago 2009 às 17:15)

Por aqui:

Céu limpo
Vento fraco
Temp. 29.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2009 às 18:55)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui,mais um dia de verão passado,com temperaturas escaldantes .

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de W.

Actuais 33.5ºC e 28% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 23:1ºC / 37.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Ago 2009 às 19:15)

boas 
por aqui o dia manteve-se com ceu limpo. o vento sopra
fraco de W. 
o dia por aqui nao aquceu muito... 
MAX: 27.3ºC 
actual: 25.7ºC HR: 55%

a partir de hoje a noite reporto a partir de valhelhas ate 
por volta do dia 30 ...ferias... aleluia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2009 às 19:36)

Por aqui o vento continua moderado.

Actuais 32.0C e 32% de HR.

Vou-me rir mais um bocado,para o que vai acontecer para os lados da 2ª circular em Lisboa .


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2009 às 21:02)

Dia muito quente por aqui.

Ainda 28,5ºC e uma máxima de 33,7ºC. Algumas nuvens de fumo a oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2009 às 22:06)

Boas noites !

Céu limpo,vento ainda sentir-se de W/NW.

Actuais 26.7ºC e 38% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Ago 2009 às 22:12)

Por aqui, embora ainda bem quente, está mais fesco que ontem.

Durante a tarde ainda foi soprando um vento "fresco"..

Sigo com:
T: *29,4ºC*
HR: *27%*
PA: *1017,0mb/hPa*

Extremos:
Tmáx: 35,6ºC
Tmín: 24,3ºC

HRmáx: 38%
HRmín: 20%


----------



## *Dave* (18 Ago 2009 às 23:04)

Está fresco, quando comparado com o "normal".

T: *28,0ºC*
HR: *29%*
PA: *1017,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Fil (18 Ago 2009 às 23:18)

Espero que amanhã seja o último dia muito quente, preciso refrescar o quarto...  A máxima por aqui foi de 31,9ºC e a mínima de 18,6ºC.  Neste momento ainda tenho 24,2ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2009 às 23:32)

Por aqui o ambiente lá fora,em relação hás ultimas noites,até está a ser mais fresco .

Actuais 25.7ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Ago 2009 às 23:53)

Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 16.2°C e Máx. 30.6°C


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 21,4ºC.

17,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Ago 2009 às 09:01)

boas
Por aqui o dia veio com muito sol. durante a noite houve um 
bocado de vento e neste momento nem uma brisa corre e o dia 
promete calor... 
a noite tembe foi um bocado fresquinha... 
Min: 17.6ºC
actual: 24.6ºC HR: 53%
press: 1017 hPa


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2009 às 11:34)

*Várzea da Serra*

_Extremos do dia 18.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *30,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11,5ºC*

----------------------------------------------------

Às 03h36, o AnDré reportava céu limpo e *11,4ºC *e estava a _orvalhar_


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes !

Passado 10 noites lá consegui ter uma temperatura abaixo dos 20.0ºC ,miníma desta noite 19.2ºC.

Céu limpo,vento de S/SE.

Actuais 32.8ºc e 26% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Ago 2009 às 13:33)

Por aqui o vento começou a soprar moderado muito repentinamente.

T: *32,9ºC*
HR: *24%*
PA:* 1016,6mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2009 às 14:01)

Céu totalmente limpo,vento está aumentar de velocidade de S/SW.

Actuais 34.3ºC e 26% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Ago 2009 às 18:24)

boas por aqui o ceu esteve limpo durante todo o dia 
a partir das 18h o vento começou a soprar fraco com algumas rajadas 
fortes... 
a MAX foi de : 33.4ºC
actual: 31.5ºC HR: 26%
press: 1013hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2009 às 19:08)

Boas tardes !

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de W.

Actuais 32.7ºC e 20% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.2ºC / 35.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2009 às 20:25)

Finalmente hoje já se vê a temperatura a descer a olhos vistos .

Actuais 28.6ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2009 às 21:28)

A seca acentua-se e algumas árvores já reflectem essa situação. Várias folhosas, principalmente os carvalhos, apresentam um aspecto mais próprio do Outono com as folhas já totalmente secas.


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2009 às 21:33)

Céu limpo e 26,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

17,7ºC / 33,0ºC


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 22:01)

sim...algumas arvores já estao queimadas pelo sol devido á desidratação dos seus tecidos....as temps altas aumentam a evapotranpiração, a evapotranpiração leva á desidratação e depois ocorre a morte celular


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2009 às 22:05)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo,vento mais fraco.

Actuais 25.3ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2009 às 22:15)

stormy disse:


> sim...algumas arvores já estao queimadas pelo sol devido á desidratação dos seus tecidos....as temps altas aumentam a evapotranpiração, a evapotranpiração leva á desidratação e depois ocorre a morte celular



O que dizes é verdade, mas parece-me que neste caso, é uma defesa dos carvalhos.
Algumas plantas, quando «gastam» mais água ( na respiração, por exemplo) do que a que recebem, tendem por vezes a adoptar uma estratégia, que consiste simplesmente em concentrar as suas energias e recursos em órgãos vitais como o tronco e raízes, sendo as folhas as primeiras a sacrificar.
Os carvalhos mencionados neste caso são de folha larga, logo a tendência é formarem uma cutícula entre a base da folha e o ramo onde esta se insere, para impedir mais troca de nutrientes e salvar a planta da morte certa.


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 22:28)

belem disse:


> O que dizes é verdade, mas parece-me que neste caso, é uma defesa dos carvalhos.
> Algumas plantas, quando «gastam» mais água ( na respiração, por exemplo) do que a que recebem, tendem por vezes a adoptar uma estratégia, que consiste simplesmente em concentrar as suas energias e recursos em órgãos vitais como o tronco e raízes, sendo as folhas as primeiras a sacrificar.
> Os carvalhos mencionados neste caso são de folha larga, logo a tendência é formarem uma cutícula entre a base da folha e o ramo onde esta se insere, para impedir mais troca de nutrientes e salvar a planta da morte certa.



sim..é um mecanismo que envolve o etileno e que ocorre normalmente devido á destruiçao de certas enzimas/proteinas devido a alterações do ambiente...


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2009 às 22:32)

*Várzea da Serra*

_Extremos do dia 19.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *29,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9,7ºC*

---------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2009 às 00:16)

Há quanto tempo que eu não via temperatura destas a esta hora ,actual 22.7C,pelo menos uma dúzia de noites ,vento fraco de W.


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2009 às 00:23)

Por aqui estão 22,3ºC, 35% e 1019 hPa. Os extremos do dia foram 17,7ºC / 31,2ºC.


----------



## belem (20 Ago 2009 às 01:31)

stormy disse:


> sim..é um mecanismo que envolve o etileno e que ocorre normalmente devido á destruiçao de certas enzimas/proteinas devido a alterações do ambiente...



Depende do tipo de alterações do ambiente.
Uma das coisas que definitivamente provoca a queda precoce das folhas é a desidratação ou a ausência de luz.
Quanto tal ocorre de forma normal durante o outono ( relativamente às caducifólias) deve-se ao aumento das noites ( com a consequente redução do processo de fotossíntese) sendo que assim as plantas por razões metabólicas, têm que se «automutilar» para evitar desregulamentos que poderão ser quase ou mesmo irreversíveis.
A partir do exacto momento em que deixa de ser vantajoso terem folhas, elas deixam de ter folhas.
As reacções na folha ( como a perda de clorofila) levam a que esta fique despigmentada e se apresente com côres diferentes.
Desculpem lá o OFF TOPIC.


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 21,3ºC.

Mínima de 17,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## *Dave* (20 Ago 2009 às 10:24)

Este dia começou bem mais fresco, quando comparado com os anteriores.

Tmín: 19,2ºC

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *24,3ºC*
HR: *43%*
PA: *1018,2mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (20 Ago 2009 às 11:52)

Já subiu um bocado, mas nada comparado com os outros dias.

T: *27,4ºC*
HR: *35%*
PA: *1018,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Z13 (20 Ago 2009 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Hoje está bem mais fresco que nos outros dias!!!!

*+24,5ºC* neste momento, para uma mínima de *+16,6ºC* nesta manhã...





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2009 às 12:20)

Bons dias !

Finalmente uma pequena trégua nas temperaturas,já ontem tinha sido uns graus a menos,hoje com continuação para a baixa .

Céu limpo,vento é que está muito fraco.

Actuais 30.8ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2009 às 14:36)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 33.7ºC e 28% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2009 às 19:00)

Boas tardes !

Afinal a temperatura,ainda deu para ,um bocadinho .

Céu limpo todo o dia ,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 30.4ºC e 39% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.1ºC / 34.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2009 às 19:50)

Vento continua moderado de W.

Actuais 27.8ºc e 45% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (20 Ago 2009 às 21:45)

Por aqui este foi um dia "fresco".

Tmín: *19,2ºC* (a mais baixa dos últimos 8 dias)
Tmáx: *33,4ºC* (a mais baixa dos últimos 9 dias)

Neste momento, sigo com:
T: *25,5ºC*
HR: *46%*
PA: *1018,5mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2009 às 22:26)

Boas noites !

Por aqui a noite finalmente já se sente mais fresco,vento moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 22.6ºC e 61% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2009 às 23:11)

Boas 
por aqui o dia esteve com o ceu limpo. 
o vento soprou so da parte da tarde fraco temporariamente moderado. 
a temperatura esteve nao muito alta mas esteve calor... 
neste momento o ceu esta limpo e o vento e fraco
de direcção variavel... 
MAX: 33.1ºC 
actual: 21.3ºC HR: 76%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2009 às 23:34)

O vento passou a fraco.

Actuais 21.7ºC e 64% de HR,desde o dia 9 deste mês que não tinha HR tão alta .


----------



## Gato Preto (20 Ago 2009 às 23:53)

Há 2 dias na Serra da Estrela (mais propriamente em Manteigas). Subi hoje à Torre por volta das 17:30. Lá em cima estavam 22ºC com total ausência de vento, céu limpo e uma visibilidade muito boa.

Absolutamente fanstástico!


----------



## Fil (21 Ago 2009 às 02:08)

Por fim um dia fresco com uma máxima de 26,0ºC, a mínima ainda foi alta, 17,0ºC. Neste momento tenho 16,2ºC, 60% hr e 1022 hPa.



Dan disse:


> A seca acentua-se e algumas árvores já reflectem essa situação. Várias folhosas, principalmente os carvalhos, apresentam um aspecto mais próprio do Outono com as folhas já totalmente secas.



Estes também devem ser carvalhos, fotos de hoje perto de Samil:


----------



## *Dave* (21 Ago 2009 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, este é um dia muito mais fresco!

T: *22,6ºC*
HR: *58%*
PA: *1019,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2009 às 10:03)

Fil disse:


> Por fim um dia fresco com uma máxima de 26,0ºC, a mínima ainda foi alta, 17,0ºC. Neste momento tenho 16,2ºC, 60% hr e 1022 hPa.
> 
> 
> 
> Estes também devem ser carvalhos, fotos de hoje perto de Samil:



Sim, são carvalhos. Nunca tal tinha visto, nem mesmo nos tórridos Verões de 2003 ou 2005. Mas não é uma situação exclusiva desta região. Na viagem que fiz no dia 18, pude observar idênticas situações desde Viseu até Bragança.


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2009 às 10:06)

Por agora céu limpo e 21,1ºC. 

Mínima de 13,5ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

17,7ºC / 28,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes !

Céu limpo,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 30.6ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2009 às 13:36)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 32.2ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Ago 2009 às 13:47)

Por aqui sigo agora com *30,5ºC *e *33%*.
Um dia mais fresco e com mais vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2009 às 19:09)

Boas tardes !

Durante a tarde a temperatura voltou a disparar ,para cima .

Mais um dia sem ver uma nuvem,vento neste momento,vai-se mexendo .

Actuais 34.0ºC e 30% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.0ºC / 36.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2009 às 19:30)

*Várzea da Serra*

_Extremos do dia 20.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,5ºC*

Resumo do dia: _Céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde._

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Temperatura Mínima de hoje, registada pelo AnDré foi de *9,0ºC* 

Às _10h26_ ainda tinha *19ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2009 às 21:30)

boas 
por aqui o dia esteve com o ceu limpo. houve algum vento fraco durante 
a tarde. neste momento nao ha vento. 
MAX: 33.9ºC 
actual: 24.8ºC HR: 48%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2009 às 22:20)

Boas noites !

Por aqui voltou novamente as noites quentes,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.8ºC e 39% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2009 às 23:44)

Por aqui nada mudou :

Actuais 26.6ºC e 38% HR.

Pelo menos o FS a temperatura vêm novamente apertar os calos ao pessoal .


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia 


Céu limpo e 21,9ºC.

Mínima de 16,5ºc esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2009 às 13:35)

Boas tardes !

Céu limpo,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 35.2ºC e 22% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Ago 2009 às 14:20)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *34,4ºC*
HR: *20%*
PA: *1016,6mb/hPa*

O céu está limpo e o vento sopra muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2009 às 15:04)

Céu limpo,vento muito fraco de Este.

Actuais 36.0ºC e 20% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2009 às 15:39)

Por aqui o ambiente está a sufocar lá fora .

Actuais 36.8ºC e 19% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2009 às 19:09)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui,quando nada previa,hoje atingi a máxima do ano .

A tarde foi abrasar e continua.vento fraco.

Actuais 36.7ºC e 19% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.0ºC / 38.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2009 às 20:44)

O ambiente por aqui ainda continua muito ,vento agora de W/NW.

Actuais 31.0ºC e 29% de HR.


----------



## AnDré (22 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

Dan disse:


> Sim, são carvalhos. Nunca tal tinha visto, nem mesmo nos tórridos Verões de 2003 ou 2005. Mas não é uma situação exclusiva desta região. Na viagem que fiz no dia 18, pude observar idênticas situações desde Viseu até Bragança.



Hoje na viagem de Várzea para Lisboa, reparei nisso mesmo.
Na região envolvente de Castro Daire (distrito de Viseu), existem hectares e hectares de carvalhos totalmente secos. Como se já estivéssemos no final de Outubro. 
Na região do Mezio, Bigorne e Várzea da Serra, pelo contrário, o verde ainda preenche parte das serras.

Ontem em Várzea da Serra registei os seguintes extremos:
Tmin: 9,9ºC.
Tmáx: 25,7ºC.

Esta noite a mínima foi de 10,0ºC. E às 8h, hora em que parti rumo a sul, estavam uns frescos 11,1ºC. Isto em Várzea, porque subindo umas dezenas de metros na serra, a temperatura era logo mais alta.
Era frequente durante a madrugada, e aos 1100m estarem cerca de 18ºC, enquanto na aldeia, aos 950m, andava pelos 12ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2009 às 22:17)

Por aqui tudo calmo,vento fraco.

Actuais 29.1ºC  e 30% de HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2009 às 22:57)

Céu limpo e 24,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

16,5ºC / 32,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2009 às 23:44)

Por aqui continua tudo igual,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 28.1ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2009 às 10:20)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 26,5ºC.


Noite tropical com uma mínima de 20,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2009 às 10:54)

Bons dias !

Céu totalmente azul,vento fraco.

Actuais 27.7ºC e 45% de HR.

A mínima desta noite 20.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2009 às 11:44)

Mais um dia que promete ser muito quente.

Neste momento já 28,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2009 às 12:34)

Boas ,por aqui,depois de uma passagem pelo quintal,e dar de beber a quem têm sede,já dei para .

Actuais 32.5ºC e 32% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Ago 2009 às 12:44)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui já se vê pela frente mais um dia bem quente.

T: *32,4ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1012,9mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2009 às 13:57)

Actuais 34.7ºC e 27% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2009 às 15:12)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui levantou-se um vendaval de vento,máx. rajada 33.4km/h pelas 14.57h.

Actuais 34.4ºC e 24% de HR.


----------



## Bgc (23 Ago 2009 às 15:14)

Tarde muito quente no Nordeste. 34.0ºC, por agora.

Bom Domingo!


----------



## *Dave* (23 Ago 2009 às 15:33)

O vento intensificou-se, soprando de fraco a moderado.

Sigo com:
T: *34,9ºC*
HR: *20%*
PA: *1011,5mb/hPa *(tem vindo a cair...)


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Ago 2009 às 19:23)

boas 
ontem nao reportei 
ontem o dia esteve com muito calor e ceu limpo. 
nao hove vento durante o dia. 
a max foi de 38ºC mais ou menos


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Ago 2009 às 19:30)

hoje o via por aqui acordou quente... 
nao houve vento durante a noite. o ceu esteve limpo 
durante todo o dia. o vento começou a soprar fraco a moderado
a partir do meio dia. 
o dia tambem aqueceu bastante... mas nao aqueceu tanto como ontem...
a max foi de 36.7ºC
actual: 29.4ºC HR: 24%
press: 1009 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2009 às 20:59)

Boas noites!

Por aqui já se vai sentindo o fresco que vêm a caminho para os próximos dias,aleluia .

Céu limpo todo o dia,vento fraco a moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 25.5ºC e 38% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.3ºC / 35.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2009 às 21:50)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo,muito bom ,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 23.7ºC e 42% de HR.


----------



## Fil (23 Ago 2009 às 22:24)

Mais um dia muito quente, por pouco não tive mais uma mínima tropical. Mínima de 19,7ºC e máxima de 31,3ºC. Agora estão 22,6ºC, 42% e 1012 hPa, com vento fraco de SW e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2009 às 23:21)

Actuais 21.3ºC e 48% de HR.


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2009 às 11:00)

Bom dia


Céu nublado e 21,7ºC

17,5ºC de mínima esta manhã


----------



## *Dave* (24 Ago 2009 às 11:32)

Bom dia!

Aqui já são visíveis as tão esperadas nuvens.

Esta noite que passou foi muito mais fresca que o habitual. Eu andava com um t-shirt e tive de ir vestir uma camisola (por volta das 2/3h da manhã).
A mínima desceu aos 17,2ºC.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *25,5ºC*
HR: *34%*
PA: *1012,3mb/hPa
*
Altura apróx. das nuvens:* 2097m*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2009 às 12:27)

Boas tardes !

Finalmente um alívio nas temperaturas,não será por muito tempo,mas é melhor do que nada.

O dia por aqui acordou meio nublado,por nuvens altas e médias,vento está muito fraco.

Actuais 27.3ºC e 32% de HR.

A mínima desta noite foi de 15.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2009 às 14:04)

Céu continua meio nublado,por nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 29.0ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Ago 2009 às 14:32)

Cá estou eu de volta ao tópico habitual, depois de uns dias pela cidade de Montijo.

Em Cernache do Bonjardim o céu está com muitas nuvens, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 24.5ºC.

A mínima esta noite foi de *13.8ºC*.

Durante os dias de ausência por aqui a temperatura não foi alem dos *32.6ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Ago 2009 às 16:50)

Por aqui o céu está totalmente nublado.
O vento sopra fraco.

Sigo com:

T:* 28,2*
HR: *35%*
PA: *1011,4mb/hPa
*
Atura aprox. das nuvens: *2085m*


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2009 às 20:35)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 20,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

17,5ºC / 27,1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (24 Ago 2009 às 21:00)

O céu continua nublado e sopra um vento bastante agradável. 

Sigo com:
T: *22,7ºC*
HR: *47%*
PA: *1011,1mb/hPa
*
Altura aprox. das nuvens: *1462m*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2009 às 21:07)

Boas noites !

Neste momento tenho o céu totalmente encoberto,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 21.3ºC e 59% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.5ºC / 30.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2009 às 23:08)

Céu muito nublado,vento mais fraco de W.

Actuais 19.9ºC e 66% de HR.


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2009 às 23:18)

Temperatura actual de 17,7ºC, hr de 60% e pressão nos 1011 hPa e algum vento de NW, o céu tem algumas nuvens. A mínima foi de 16,3ºC e a máxima de 25,1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Ago 2009 às 06:24)

Depois de um dia de céu muito nublado ou mesmo totalmente encoberto em que a chuva parecia querer aparecer, hoje o dia começa com o céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco, mas fresco, com 13.4°C. Ontem as temperaturas foram: Mín. 13.8°C e Máx. 25.0°C


----------



## amarusp (25 Ago 2009 às 07:49)

Bom dia, 
Depois de um pouco pequeno aguaceiro ontem à noite o dia aparece hoje limpo.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Ago 2009 às 10:21)

Bom dia!

Por aqui está bastante fresco... até tive de me "agarrar à mantinha" .

Tmín: *14,5ºC*

Agora, sigo com:
T: *19,2ºC*
HR: *54%*
PA: *1014,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2009 às 10:33)

Bom dia 

Céu com poucas nuvnes e 18,9ºC.

13,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2009 às 12:31)

Boas tardes !
Um dia com temperaturas agradavéis,céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.2ºC e 39% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Ago 2009 às 13:27)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens altas, o vento sopra em geral fraco, a temperatura está nuns frescos 20.8°C.


----------



## Serrano (25 Ago 2009 às 14:04)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 25.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Verificou-se um aguaceiro durante a noite, tendo descido a temperatura até aos 12.3 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2009 às 14:12)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo,vento fraco.

Actuais 27.0ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (25 Ago 2009 às 19:22)

17,4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2009 às 19:32)

Boas tardes !

Mais um dia de verão passado,sem excessos nas temperaturas,vento neste momento moderado.

Actuais 23.7ºC e 40% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.5ºC / 29.2ºC


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2009 às 20:25)

Hoje mínima de 13,4ºC e máxima de 24,1ºC. Neste momento 20,2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2009 às 21:28)

Alguns cirrus e 20,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

13,9ºC / 26,2ºC


----------



## amarusp (25 Ago 2009 às 21:34)

Descida significativa da temperatura: 12,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2009 às 22:09)

Por aqui também vai refrescando o ambiente lá fora,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 19.2ºC e 54% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Ago 2009 às 23:54)

Por aqui a noite vai fesquinha, com o termometro a marcar *14.7ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco, na ordem dos 10 km/h.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *12.8ºC*

Máx. *22.5ºC*

Foi um dia fresco de Verão...


----------



## amarusp (26 Ago 2009 às 07:44)

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 14,9ºC.

10,1ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 11:35)

O dia começou com algumas nuvens, mas agora desapareceu tudo e ficou limpo.

Sigo com:
T: *24,1ºC*
HR: *36%*
PA: *1016,4mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Ago 2009 às 13:34)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temp. *24.8ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 13:46)

Boas,

Por aqui:
T: *27,3ºC*
HR: *31%*
PA: *1016,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2009 às 14:20)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui hoje já não é nada parecido com os ultimos 2 dias que passou .

Céu limpo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 30.3ºC e 27% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 14:26)

Por aqui ainda não aqueceu muito...

T: *28,4ºC*
HR: *29%*
PA: *1016,3mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2009 às 19:41)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a tarde já foi de algum ,para os próximos dias ainda mais .

Céu limpo neste momento com vento fraco.

Actuais 29.8ºC e 34% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.1ºC / 32.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2009 às 20:56)

Céu limpo e 23,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,1ºC / 27,4ºC


----------



## Z13 (26 Ago 2009 às 22:06)

*+20.7ºC* e céu estrelado  


Extremos de hoje  *+9.7ºC*  /  *+28.5ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2009 às 23:07)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.8ºC e 56% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Ago 2009 às 23:38)

Céu limpo
Vento fraco, nos 10.8 km/h de NW.
Temp. 17.6ºC

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. 13.6ºC
Máx. 26.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2009 às 00:15)

Tudo calmo .

Actuais 21.6ºC e 59% de HR.


----------



## Fil (27 Ago 2009 às 02:08)

Boas, por aqui tenho neste momento 17,7ºC, 65% e 1017 hPa. A mínima do dia foi de 12,1ºC e a máxima foi de 25,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 23,0ºC.

14,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes !

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.4ºC e 29% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2009 às 13:00)

Boas!

Por aqui tenho mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

T: *30,1ºC*
HR: *30%*
PA: *1016,9mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2009 às 13:51)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *31,1ºC*
HR: *27%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2009 às 14:02)

Boas !

Céu limpo,vento já está moderado de Sul.

Actuais 33.6ºC e 24% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Ago 2009 às 14:20)

Boas Tardes!

*Céu limpo

Vento fraco (10.8 km/h de W)

Temp. 28.4ºC*


----------



## Z13 (27 Ago 2009 às 16:05)

Por aqui céu limpo e *+32.0ºC*......

O que nos vale é uma pequena brisa que vai passando levemente........


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2009 às 20:17)

Regressado a casa eis-me abençoado por um sol resplandecente e um céu de um azul intenso...

Pelo caminha fui apanhando algumas cumulus e stratocumulus, especialmente quando passei por Coimbra.

Actuais 22.8ºC, 75% de HR e 1017.2hPa.


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2009 às 21:56)

céu limpo e 24,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

14,5ºC / 30,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2009 às 22:28)

Por Viseu o céu mantém-se limpo, tal como durante todo o dia.

Actuais 18.5ºC e  79% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2009 às 23:04)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 23.7ºC e 46% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.2ºC / 34.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Ago 2009 às 00:01)

Boas, por aqui estão 21,6ºC com vento fraco de W e céu limpo. Os extremos do dia foram: 16,4ºC / 28,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Ago 2009 às 08:26)

Resumo do dia 27/8/2009:

Céu em geral limpo.
Vento em geral fraco a moderado de W a N, com rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h.

Tºmáx:29.3ºC
Tºmín:14.6ºC
Tºméd:20.4ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:25.2km/h
Horas de sol:12.1h

Neste momento está neblina, com visibilidade a 300m, com 17.5ºC, 95% de HR e 1018.6hPa.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 21,6ºC.

17,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Ago 2009 às 10:47)

Eis-me aqui de novo!

Neste momento a neblina já levantou, restando uma leve névoa, que dificulta ainda a visão a mais de 25km.

Actuais 24.2ºC, 64% de HR e 1017.7hPa.

O vento sopra fraco, agora moderado de WNW a 21km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2009 às 12:39)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui mais um dia de verão com a força toda .

Céu limpo,vento muito fraco,quase nulo.

Actuais 32.0ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Ago 2009 às 13:55)

Por cá o sol brilha resplandecente, e já vai queimando...

Actuais 30.9ºC e 34% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Ago 2009 às 14:27)

Boas Tardes!

Fim de semana à porta, e o tempo quente também parece estar de regresso, vamos lá a ver...

Condições actuais:

Céu limpo
Vento fraco de W
Temp. 28.6ºC

As mínimas é que não estão a ajudar, pois esta noite a temperatura desceu até aos 12.9ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2009 às 14:54)

Para estes lados, sigo com:

T: *33,2ºC*
HR: *25ºC*
PA: *1015,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Bgc (28 Ago 2009 às 15:15)

Tarde de calor por aqui.

Actualmente, 32.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2009 às 15:57)

Por aqui, já pude ver 2 nuvens  (estratocúmulos)  a Norte.

Sigo com:
T: *33,9ºC*
HR: *23%*
PA: *1015,1ºC *


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2009 às 16:03)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui, já pude ver 2 nuvens  (estratocúmulos)  a Norte.
> 
> Sigo com:
> T: *33,9ºC*
> ...





Cá estão as marotas...


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2009 às 19:55)

30,0ºC e céu limpo.


Extremos de hoje:

17,0ºC / 31,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2009 às 20:07)

Boas tardes!

Hoje por aqui já foi a doer e apertar.

Céu limpo todo o dia,como disse o Dave,apereceu umas nuvens a NW daqui ,mas pouca coisa,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.4ºC e 35% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.3ºC / 36.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2009 às 21:53)

Boas noites!

Por aqui a noite ainda é uma criança ,quanto a temperaturas.

Vento fraco,com as actuais 28.0ºC e 45% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2009 às 23:15)

Por aqui o ambiente ainda pouco se alterou,lá fora ainda está ,fui dar uma volta com o 4 patas,posso dizer que estou a .

Nada se mexe com actual 27.6ºC e 43% de HR.

A casa já está em modo AC .


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2009 às 23:53)

Boas.

Por aqui preparo-me para ter mais uma "noite tropical".

T: *27,1ºC*
HR:* 39%*
PA: *1014,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2009 às 00:14)

Extremos do dia 28:


17,0ºC / 31,4ºC


____________


----------



## Fil (29 Ago 2009 às 00:45)

Mais um dia típico de verão, sem muito para contar.  Mínima de 17,0ºC e máxima de 29,2ºC. Agora tenho 18,9ºC, 52%, 1020 hPa e claro, céu limpo.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Ago 2009 às 06:35)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o dia começa com céu limpo, vento muito fraco ou praticamente nulo.

Temperatura nos 20.8ºC e HR nos 49%.


Temperaturas de Ontem:

Mín. 12.9ºC
Máx. 29.5ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia

Ontem o vento virou para leste e esta noite já foi mais fresquinha. Por agora céu limpo, 16,8ºC e algum vento.

Mínima de 14,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2009 às 10:20)

Muito sol e *+20.0ºC*

Mínima de *+13.7ºC*

Bom sábado para todos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2009 às 11:09)

Bons dias !

Por aqui vou-me preparando para mais um dia a doer .

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.2ºC e 41% de HR.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2009 às 11:28)

Bem mais fresco hoje. Ainda só 21,5ºC.




.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2009 às 12:08)

Resumo do dia 28/8/2009:

Céu limpo, temporariamente pouco nublado por cumulus humilis durante a tarde.
Vento do quadrante W, rodando ao longo do dia para N, com rajadas na ordem dos 20 a 25km/h.
Neblina matinal.

Tºmáx:33.9ºC
Tºmín:14.3ºC
Tºméd:21.8ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máxima.28.8km/H
Horas de sol:12.2h

Neste momento o sol brilha, e já vou com 31.2ºC!!! e 50% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Ago 2009 às 13:38)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui está um dia de Verão, com céu limpo, o vento hoje a mudar de direcção, pois habitualmente sopra de N/O e hoje está de E/S, entre os 5 km/h e os 15 km/h.

Temp. *32.4ºC*.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2009 às 13:48)

Bem mais fresco que nos últimos dias. Céu limpo, 26,0ºC e vento de leste.



.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2009 às 14:43)

Por subiu um pouco a temperatura.

O céu mantém-se limpo e o vento moderado a forte.

Actuais 32.2ºC, HR 41% e 1018hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2009 às 16:01)

Boas tardes !

Depois da manhã passada em banhos de suor no quintal,fazendo o corte há relva e limpeza,por aqui estou novamente mais fresco .

Hoje vão aparecendo algumas nuvens de calor mais para o interior da PI,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 36.5ºC e 24% de HR.


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2009 às 16:56)

Por aqui  *+31.5ºC*.....  



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2009 às 18:26)

O ambiente ainda continua muito escaldante lá fora ,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 36.6ºC e 23% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.9ºC / 37.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2009 às 18:49)

POr Viseu o ambiente está muito quente, depois duma tarde de muito calor, coma máxima a tocar os 34/35ºC!!!

Actuais 32.5ºC e 39% de HR.

Até logo!


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2009 às 19:20)

29,3ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

14,9ºC / 30,3ºC


.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Ago 2009 às 19:39)

Por aqui agora está mais agradavel, com o vento a soprar fraco de W e a temperatura nos 30.0°C. A máxima foi de *34.2°C*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2009 às 22:15)

Boas noites !

Bom,por aqui o ambiente nocturno ainda está em fervura  .

Actuais 29.7ºC e 30% de HR,vento fraco de W/NW.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2009 às 22:27)

Boas,

Por aqui já refrescou um pouco.

T: *28,3ºC*
HR: *30%*
PA: *1014,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2009 às 22:53)

O céu está limpo e a lua está já um pouco baixa no céu.

mais uma noite por agora tropical, com 26.5ºc, sem vento, 1014hPa e 45% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2009 às 23:23)

Mais uma noite quentinha .

T: *27,4ºC*
HR:* 31%*
PA: *1016,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2009 às 23:45)

Boa noite!   Temp. actual: *+18,1ºC*



Extremos do dia:   *+13,7ºC*  /  *+32,8ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2009 às 23:46)

Por aqui o ambiente ainda está ,fui dar uma volta com o 4 patas,acho que nunca mencionei a raça do bicho,é um (Dachshunds)mais conhecido por salsicha  de pêlo curto,o menino cá da casa.

Actuais 29.1ºC e 30% de HR.

Vou fugir para o fresco.


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2009 às 23:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui o ambiente ainda está ,fui dar uma volta com o 4 patas,acho que nunca mencionei a raça do bicho,é um (Dachshunds)mais conhecido por salsicha  de pelo curto,o menino cá da casa.
> 
> Actuais 29.1ºC e 30% de HR.
> 
> Vou fugir para o fresco.





Eu tenho aproveitado as noites para arrefecer a casa...(neste momento lá fora estão 17,8ºC)

Nem imagino o abafado que deve ser por aí, com os 29ºC que relatas......


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2009 às 00:01)

Z13 disse:


> Eu tenho aproveitado as noites para arrefecer a casa...(neste momento lá fora estão 17,8ºC)
> 
> Nem imagino o abafado que deve ser por aí, com os 29ºC que relatas......



Por aqui para dormir só de AC,é o melhor que tenho cá em casa nesta altura do ano ,senão,mal de mim


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2009 às 08:18)

Resumo do dia 29/8/2009.

Céu limpo, temporariamente pouco nublado por stratocumulus durante a tarde.
Vento em geral moderado a forte, intercalado com períodos de vento fraco(até 15km/h), com rajadas na ordem dos 60km/h.

Tºmáx:33.9ºC
Tºmín:15.9ºC
Tºméd:23.9ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:61.2km/h
Horas de sol:11.8h


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 10:11)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui para dormir só de AC,é o melhor que tenho cá em casa nesta altura do ano ,senão,mal de mim



Concordo!

Esta foi mais uma noite complicada para dormir, valeu o AC.

Se bem que por volta das 4h (levantei-me para fazer necessidades fisiológicas ) abri a janela e soprava uma brisa fresca, mas não o suficiente para refrescar o meu quarto, então mais 30min de AC .

Este Verão as noites com temperaturas acima dos 20ºC foram muito mais do que no ano passado .

A mínima desta noite ficou pelos: *23,2ºC*

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *28,7ºC*
HR: *25%*
PA: *1016,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 23,4ºC.

15,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 10:44)

Aqui já entrei no patamar dos 30ºC...

T:* 30,4ºC*
HR: *23%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2009 às 11:33)

Bons dias !

Hoje por aqui vai ser abrasar,tudo e todos.

Céu limpo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 32.7ºC e 26% de HR.

A miníma desta noite não passou dos 25.2ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 11:45)

Mas que calor!

A esta hora ter 33,0ºC é demais....

Já tenho saudades do Inverno!!! Esse parece que nuca mais quer vir....


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 14:20)

Por aqui está bastante calor!!

Sigo com:
T: *36,9ºC* 
HR: *< 20%*
PA: *1015,1mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 14:59)

Boas,

Por aqui está um calor  que não se pode estar de maneira nenhuma lá fora!

Sigo com:
T: *37,4ºC* 
HR: *<20%*
PA: *1015,1mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 15:05)

No céu estão a aparecer algumas nuvens (cúmulos).


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 15:11)

Depois de ter atingido a máxima de 37,4ºC, a temperatura começa a baixar lentamente.

T: *37,1ºC*
HR: *<20%*


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 15:19)

*Dave* disse:


> Depois de ter atingido a máxima de 37,4ºC, a temperatura começa a baixar lentamente.



Afinal estava enganado .

Voltou a subir e já estou outra vez com 37,4ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Ago 2009 às 15:27)

*Dave* disse:


> No céu estão a aparecer algumas nuvens (cúmulos).



Por aqui o céu desde o inicio da tarde que se encheu de cumulos. O vento sopra fraco de SW e a temperatura já ultrapassou a máxima do ano, está nos *36.0°C*.


----------



## Z13 (30 Ago 2009 às 16:14)

Por aqui também estamos a aquecer bastante... *+34.0ºC*

A noite foi bem fresquinha    com uma mínima de *+11.8ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2009 às 16:18)

*Dave* disse:


> Já tenho saudades do Inverno!!! Esse parece que nuca mais quer vir....



É verdade...

Por cá o céu está parcialmente nublado por stratocumuls e cumulus humilis e radiatus.
Deflagram neste instante 2 fogos florestais nesta zona, um de grandes dimensões, que já enche o céu de fumo e que deflagra junto a uma zona comercial de fábricas de diversas indústrias...

Actuais 33.4ºC, 1012hPa e 19% de HR!!!!!

Imagem de satélite + actual:


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 16:22)

Novas máxima do dia: *37,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2009 às 17:01)

Boas tardes !

Hoje é que se pode dizer que está mesmo uma brasa a sério ,o dia mais quente do ano por estas paragens.

Céu com algumas nuvens de calor,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 37.4ºC e 19% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 25.2ºC / 38.5ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 17:12)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a máxima penso que já se ficou pelo 37,9ºC , tal como o ALBIMETEO disse, "uma brasa".

Agora já vai baixando...

T: *37,1ºC* 
HR: *<20%*
PA: *1012,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2009 às 17:22)

Por cá o céu ainda parcialmente nublado, agora exclusivamente por cumulus.

Actuais 34.2ºC, 1011.2hPa(a cair muito bem) e 23%HR.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 18:12)

Por aqui o céu também está parcialmente nublado.
Acabei de fazer um time-lapse com uma cúmulo (aqui).

Neste momento:

T: *36,9ºC*
HR: *<20%*


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2009 às 19:39)

Céu ainda parcialmente nublado por cumulus humilis, pyrocumulus e cumulus congestus.

Actuais 31.5ºC, 1010hPa() e 32% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2009 às 19:57)

Céu pouco nublado,vento quase nulo.

Actuais ainda 35.7ºC e 22% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 20:00)

As nuvens chegaram aqui, gostaram e começaram a chamar as primas, irmãs, etc..., por isso o céu já tem alguma nebulosidade.

Sigo com:
T: *34,1ºC*
HR: *<20%*
PA: *1012,2mb/hPa*


----------



## homem do mar (30 Ago 2009 às 20:02)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*

hoje apanhei temperaturas superior aos 40 .
em castelo branco e niza o temometro marcava os 44 nao se podia estar na rua nem mesmo a sombra


----------



## ACalado (30 Ago 2009 às 20:10)

Dia quente por aqui max de 36.7ºc neste momento 28.2ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2009 às 20:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*



homem do mar disse:


> *em castelo branco* e niza *o temometro marcava os 44* (...)



A máxima de hoje na estação meteorológica oficial de Castelo Branco foi de 38,1 ºC.

O ALBIMETEO, o nosso membro de Castelo Branco, noutro local da cidade, registou uma máxima de 38,5 ºC.




Nota: Estes posts devem enquadrar-se no tópico de seguimento do Interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## ACalado (30 Ago 2009 às 20:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*



homem do mar disse:


> hoje apanhei temperaturas superior aos 40 .
> em castelo branco e niza o temometro marcava os 44 nao se podia estar na rua nem mesmo a sombra



Dentro do carro ao sol certamente


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2009 às 20:49)

Por agora 27,5ºC


Extremos de hoje:

15,7ºC / 32,2ºC



.


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2009 às 21:43)

Boas, por aqui tenho neste momento 23,6ºC, 24% e 1015 hPa. Os extremos do dia foram 15,3ºC / 30,2ºC. De salientar o belo pôr do sol com que hoje fomos brindados por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2009 às 21:45)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*



homem do mar disse:


> hoje apanhei temperaturas superior aos 40 .
> em castelo branco e niza o temometro marcava os 44 nao se podia estar na rua nem mesmo a sombra



Ó compalheiro por onde é tu andaste para atingir essa temperatura .

Por exemplo eu na hora do pico das temperaturas passei junto ao rio Ponsul que fica a 6 Km daqui,numa zona baixa,o máximo que o termómetro marcou do carro nessa zona foi 41.0ºC .


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

Até custa a acreditar, mas lá fora ainda registo *31,3ºC* .

Tenho estado a ver o incêndio do concelho do Sabugal e agora, quando cheguei a casa, vinha todo molhado!
Tenho de ir tomar uma banhola, mas talvez não saia mais de casa, se não passo a noite nisto.

O céu apresenta-se nublado.
As nuvens têm a base a aproximadamente *3082m*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2009 às 21:51)

Boas noites !

Por aqui o ambiente ainda continua,se faz favor,está tudo a escaldar lá fora,nada se mexe.

Actuais 31.2ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2009 às 21:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*



spiritmind disse:


> Dentro do carro ao sol certamente



Dentro do carro ao sol, se tivesse as janelas fechadas, atingiria facilmente mais de 50ºc.


----------



## ACalado (30 Ago 2009 às 22:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*



belem disse:


> Dentro do carro ao sol, se tivesse as janelas fechadas, atingiria facilmente mais de 50ºc.



Talvez não me exprimisse bem quando disse dentro do carro queria dizer que marcava 41ºc o termómetro do carro ao sol


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Ago 2009 às 22:39)

A temperatura ainda está em alta para estas horas por aqui, com o termometro ainda a marcar 27.5°C. A HR é inferior a 20%. O vento sopra fraco. Uma excelente noite para ir dar uma volta à festa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2009 às 22:46)

Neste momento com a chegada de algum vento de W/NW,lá vai baixando a temperatura.

Actuais 30.1ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 23:12)

Neste momento:
T: *29,3ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1010,4mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2009 às 23:14)

Bom,oh pessoal,vou fugir daqui do meu estáminé,que não se pode estar por aqui 33.4ºC,estou a escrever e a escorrer agua por tudo que é corpo,é preciso mesmo gostar disto,vou lá para baixo onde tenho o AC trabalhar, vai ficar certamente ligado toda a noite.

Actuais 29.5ºC e 31% de HR.

Até amanhã .


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 23:22)

Neste momento:

T: *29,7ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1010,9mb/hPa*

Altura aprox. das nuvens: *2663m*


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Ago 2009 às 23:50)

Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 21.8°C e Máx. 36.1°C (batida a máxima do ano até hoje, vamos ver se será ainda ultrapassada este ano).


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 00:12)

Por hoje termino.

T: *28,8ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1011,9mb/hPa*


Extremos:
Tmín: *23,2ºC*
Tmáx: *37,9ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2009 às 07:36)

Algumas temperaturas ao raiar da manhã (06h00), segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia:

*Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão)* – 26,2 ºC
*Viseu (Aeródromo)* – 25,4 ºC
*Guarda* – 24,5 ºC
*Zebreira *– 24,5 ºC


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 22,0ºC por aqui.


16,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2009 às 12:25)

Bons dias !

Neste momento o céu está limpo,vento hoje está mais mexido de S/SE.

Actuais 33.0ºC e 30% de HR.

A miníma desta noite foi de 22.2ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 12:51)

Bons dias.

O vento sopra fraco e estou a ver já outro dia de calor pela frente!

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *33,6ºC*
HR:* 23%*
PA: *1012,5mb/hPa*

Tmín: *22,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2009 às 13:49)

Céu limpo,vento mais moderado de S/SW.

Actuais 34.4ºC e 28% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 14:05)

Resumo do dia 30/8/2009:

Céu em geral limpo, tornando-se parcialmente nublado por stratocumulus, cumulus e pyrocumulus durante a tarde.
Vento em geral moderado, por vezes forte com rajadsa na ordem dos 40km/h, do quedrante E, redando paar NE ao longo do dia.

Tºmáx:35.0ºC(nova máx)
Tºmín:20.7ºC
Tºméd:21.7ºC(nova máx)
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:43.2km/h
Horas de sol:12.2h
HR méd:33.3%


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 14:13)

Por aqui o vento passou a soprar moderado e a temperatura estabilizou.

T: *34,8ºC*
HR: *20%*
PA: *1012,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 14:18)

Por cá todo o dia tem estado um ambiente muito medonho e doentio, com o sola  brilhar entrea  neblina, o fumo e poucas nuvens, num tom muito a vermelhado...

Actuais 31.5ºC, 1009.9hPa e 28%HR.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 14:47)

Está quente, mas nada comparado com o dia de ontem.

T: *35,3ºC*
HR: *<20%
*


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 15:46)

Tempo ainda algo doentio, com bruma, devido a um incêndio em Alcafache, Mngualde.

Actuais 31.4ºC e 22% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 15:58)

Boas,

A norte consigo ver alguns cúmulos.

O vento continua a soprar moderado.

T: *35,7ºC*
HR: *<20%*
PA: *1009,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2009 às 18:58)

29,2ºC e bastante fumo por aqui. Esse fumo parece ser proveniente dos incêndios que ainda lavram nos distritos de Viseu e Guarda.

Extremos de hoje:

16,6ºC / 32,5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 19:08)

Boas.

Por aqui o céu continua limpo, aparecendo umas nuvens apenas junto do horizonte norte.

Sigo com:
T: *33,7ºC*
HR: *30%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2009 às 19:50)

Boas tardes !

A tarde ainda deu para o ambiente ficar ,não tanto como ontem,bem melhor ,o vento estêve moderado toda a tarde de S/SE,neste momento já enfraqueceu bastante .

Pelo céu ainda apareceram algumas nuvens,mas só de passagem ,neste momento limpo.

Dados actuais 30.7ºC e 37% de HR.

E o Agosto do corrente ano já lá vai,este não vai deixar muitas saudades,pelo menos por aqui,foi dificíl de roer ,os ultimos dois,foram mais brandos .

Temperaturas de hoje 22.2ºC / 35.7ºC .


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2009 às 19:53)

Príncipio de noite com o céu totalmente limpo, temperatura actual de 23,3ºC depois de um máxima de 31,6, o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 21:23)

O a noite já se iniciou bem mais fresca que nos dias anteriores.

Sigo com:
T:* 28,2ºC*
HR: *36%*


----------



## DRC (31 Ago 2009 às 21:31)

Dave, ainda se vê algum vestígio do fogo no Sabugal?


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 21:36)

Aqui e agora avistam-se algumas cumulus e pyrocumulus ao longe, a E e N.

A bruma de fumo está ainda a aprisionada pela grande e e insistente camada de inversão térmica, que parece nunca mais acabar...
è um cheiro insuportável, ainda por cima sabendo que nesta zona deflagram neste momento 6 incêndios no distrito de Viseu:
-Alcafache, Mangualde
-Tarouca
-Resende
-Cinfães 
-Nelas

Actuais 24.7ºC(bem mais fresco que ontem), 758mmHg e 39% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 21:37)

DRC disse:


> Dave, ainda se vê algum vestígio do fogo no Sabugal?



Não é só vestígios, pelo que se vê aqui...

Mas para informações mais detalhadas consulta o seguinte link: http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/CNOS/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx;)


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 21:42)

DRC disse:


> Dave, ainda se vê algum vestígio do fogo no Sabugal?



Pelo que sei esta noite ainda vai dar muito trabalho aos bombeiros.
Este vento que se faz sentir não lhes vai ajudar em nada.
Não vejo um clarão tão grande, mas ainda tinha 3 frentes activas (pelo que passou nas noticias da TV).

Quanto aos dados, por aqui sigo com:
T: *27,9ºC*
HR: *37%*


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2009 às 21:56)

A ver se a Serra da Malcata não sai afectada também.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Ago 2009 às 22:05)

Por aqui a mínima tropical de 21.8°C da madrugada passada já era, neste momento 19.8°C.


----------



## DRC (31 Ago 2009 às 22:11)

belem disse:


> A ver se a Serra da Malcata não sai afectada também.



Pelo que sei as chamas dirigem-se para o lado contrário ao da serra da Malcata, e está neste momento junto das localidades de Espinhal (Águas Belas), Baraçal, Rapoula do Côa e Vila do Touro. Quinze das quarenta freguesias do concelho do Sabugal foram e estão a ser atingidas pelo fogo.(segundo a televisão)


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Ago 2009 às 22:46)

boas 
 chegei á tardinha a santa comba das ferias... passei pela pala A23 e A25 desgraçados incendiarios, enquando nao derretem tudo nao descançam. e triste ver o manto cinzento a cobrir as nossas serras...  
nao reportei durante as ferias devido a uma avaria no modem da net movel... 
no interior da serra da estrela foram as muitas tentativas desses
desgraçados foi raro o dia que em valhelhas ou em belmonte se visse colunas de fumo... 

resumo dos dias: 

o dias tem estado quentes para os lados de valhelhas, so no dia 24 de agosto é que ficou encoberto e a temperatura desceu um pouco... de resto õ ceu apresentou-se geralmente limpo. a extrema foi no domingo dia 30 com 39.3ºC. 
hoge foi bem mais fresco mas nao tenho o registos 
actual: 22.8ºC HR: 45%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2009 às 23:20)

Boas noites!

Por aqui tudo calmo ,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 25.6ºC e 43% de HR.

Bom compalheiros,vou-me despedir deste mês,e,até para o mês que vêm  .


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 23:24)

Por aqui esta noite está a ser mais fresquinha.

T: *26,3ºC*
HR: *40%*


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2009 às 23:52)

Temperatura desce a bom ritmo: 17,4ºC


----------

